# Most comfortable high heels?



## Meandmybags

I love high heels.No doubt for that. I think they make women look sexy and elegant but i always have problems with my shoes. They hurt me all the time especially the high ones. So which brand or style do you think is the most comfortable?


----------



## chloe-babe

For me its Louboutin. I can wear even a 5" heel all night long, and feel completely cushioned. Prada also, in my experience are incredibly soft and comfortable.

I have tried them all. For me, by far the most uncomfortable of ALL designer shoes are Jimmy Choo, they just hurt so much even after an hour, closely followed by Manolo Blahniks.


----------



## icechick

I think it really depends on your feet, I can go dancing in Manolos after wearing them all day.  Choos and Pradas I cant wear longer then 2 hours unless sitting down, which is strange as I love wearing Miu Miu.  I find Vuitton, Sergio Rossi, Marc Jacobs and Michael Kors really comfy too.


----------



## maria28

i find prada the most comfortable


----------



## clanalois

Low-heel (2") Manolos in d'Orsay style.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i have 4" Manolos and they're very comfortable. and also Steve Madden and Colin Stuart heels


----------



## tweetie

Aagh, wish I had the budget for Manolos!

Anyway, I mainly wear Charles David for high heels - I can do the 4" stilettos quite comfortably, and they come in so many great styles at reasonable prices!


----------



## aspoint_girl

I think Charles David and Guess are two of the most comfortable brands. They usually have l little wider toe box (in the pointy toe styles) and a little more padding for the ball of my feet.

Two of my favorites are "Peak" from Charles Davis and "Carrie" from Guess. They are both 4" heel classic style pumps that I can wear all day at work - and even go out after - without too much problem.

Andrea


----------



## Sunnydqt

I mostly own high heels and I think the most comfortable heels are made by Kenneth Cole. My feet never get tired wearing their heels even when I walk around in them all day.


----------



## Meandmybags

Thanks girl i think i will try them all on. It seems to me that the more expensive the shoes ,the more comfortable they are. 

I've never had Prada shoes but my Dior kills my feet everytime i wear them. YSL is not better or even my Gucci flat.I think it's because when they are new ,the leather is still hard. I'd better wear them and walk around the house to make them soften.


----------



## pursemember

i do find sergio rossi extremely comfy


----------



## dior24

CL & Manolos. They are so comfortable.


----------



## clanalois

Ok for CL fans -- which style of CL is the most comfortable? I'm thinking about getting a pair and trying them out!


----------



## IntlSet

Guiseppe Zanotti are the most comfortable for me. I could walk miles in them!


----------



## chloe-babe

I seriously have not found an uncomfortable pair of Cls yet 

I am receiving the Bruges tomorrow, so can tell you about the fit of those soon.. But I would love the yoyos they are completely devine.

Whichever you decide on, I am sure they will be the first of many pairs 

my faves from my collection for ya!













my browns are so high, but I can keep them on all night


----------



## icechick

Wow chloe-babe, these are just gorgeous


----------



## fendigal

chloe-babe said:
			
		

> I seriously have not found an uncomfortable pair of Cls yet
> 
> I am receiving the Bruges tomorrow, so can tell you about the fit of those soon.. But I would love the yoyos they are completely devine.
> 
> Whichever you decide on, I am sure they will be the first of many pairs
> 
> my faves from my collection for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my browns are so high, but I can keep them on all night


Wow!  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## fendigal

Believe it or not my podiatrist suggested if I have to wear high heels to get Stuart Weizman (spelling?).  I do have some Louboutin and Manolos and I am certainly not throwing them away!!  However, I have problems with bunions that limit their use.


----------



## Meandmybags

*Chloe-babe,*i'm specchless and my hands are shaking..I think any woman can look great by just wearing these shoes without even any cloth on lol..Post more pic of your shoes please..


----------



## angelie

chloe-babe ur shoes are to die for. OMG I'm in love


----------



## clanalois

OMG chloe-babe, those are STUNNING! How do they look on your feet? (pics!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## chloe-babe

Meandmybags said:
			
		

> *Chloe-babe,*i'm specchless and my hands are shaking..I think any woman can look great by just wearing these shoes without even any cloth on lol..Post more pic of your shoes please..


 
ahhh thanks Babe   Your wish is my command!
I have loads of piccies of my mad shoes 
hang on, here are some more for you to cheer up your Sunday (sometimes I just like to look at them  )

Some choo's













My Westwoods


----------



## chloe-babe

and some of my crazier de havillands














some other platforms
Miu Miu









missoni


----------



## chloe-babe

and my other faves









and my two sex and the city babes! the Louboutins that carrie had Mirandas water break on!






and Carries Stolen Shoes 






sorry for all the shoes and for the change of thread  I am as bad with shoes, as I am with my bags lol  I promise I will not post any more


----------



## LVmom

This is going to sound really stupid,but I have Manolos, Chanel, Kors, Donald Pliner, Marc Jacobs, D&G, Cole Haan.........and the best most comfortable shoes I own come from HSN, Susan Lucci brand. I originally bought them because I am a fan,but she wears heels all of the time on her show(she is barely 5' tall) and she incorporates a substantial bit of padding into all of her designs . I wore these last night to work a charity event I was on a committee for , and I was on my feet for the whole night. My feet felt great and even men commented on these shoes.
Beyond that Donald Pliner shoes are pretty comfy.


----------



## Meandmybags

Chloe-babe!!! What can i say? i was the one who asked for this but apparently, i feel like i bite off more than i can chew... I think i have to go to do some long meditation now. They are so irresistable. I feel like i'm gonna faint. You are my shoe role model lol...Thanks though..


----------



## Meandmybags

By the way. please post more..


----------



## shoegal

Louboutins then Manolos for me.  I am trying the new crepe soled Gucci for the fall.  Heading to NYC and will pick them up there but I hear this new crepe sole is supposed to make them uber-comfortable.


----------



## secret shopaholic

Chloe babe

You are my shoe idol!  Between your bag and shoe collection you totally rock!

I'm feeling totally inedaquate now.....

Must try harder
Must try harder


----------



## chloe-babe

Hey Sam, I try and keep my shoe fetish under wraps 
Bags are bad enough, shoe addiction as well is just too much to cope with


----------



## Becca4277

I am looking to buy a pair of 3 inch peep toe pumps for a wedding.  I really cannot go over $200.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I really want sexy, but comfort is important also.


----------



## Sunnydqt

Kenneth cole NY Makes really comfy heels. KC Reaction as well.


----------



## angelie

nine west


----------



## Pursegrrl

Via Spiga.  I have wide feet and these have a generous cut.


----------



## shoeangel

I have many, many brands of shoes in my closet, but I have to say that regardless of price, Nine West makes the most comfortable heels IMO.  

If Nine West offered the same cute styles and quality of designer shoes, I would only buy Nine West.  (I wish they would offer knock-off Louboutins to be honest.)


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Steve Madden makes really comfortable heels too


----------



## shelbell77

Nine West...but if you want SUPER comfy ... look for cute wedges!  Easier to stay on your feet for longer!


----------



## essential

Nine West for sure. I have wide feet and they fit me so well


----------



## purly

What are the most comfortable pair of heels that you own? 

Mine are just a pair of plain old black court shoes with 2" heels that I bought at DSW like 3 years ago.


----------



## angelie

my louboutin miss ticks they are way too comfy to be true


----------



## theinsider

my latest Guccis- just made for me..


----------



## south

My CL Miss Tick's for sure!  I wear them almost everyday to work.


----------



## Pursegrrl

NM pumps from on 5ive with square toes so they are a little dated but I tell you they are like slippers even with almost 3" heels!  I've even had them resoled once.


----------



## rin

Prada 3" slingbacks, they feel like flats.


----------



## xikry5talix

Honestly, none of them. I wish I could wear heels and look hot but even with my 2in ones, I can wear for about an hour and then I have to change back to flats.  I admire people that can wear heels all day!


----------



## Virgo

A pair of black suede Aerosoles that I found at Marshalls for about $40. They are actually stylish and comfortable. Yay.


----------



## sonya

Delman red roundtoe pumps

or

Manolo coral pumps


----------



## sprinkles

Calvin Klein Lucia's


----------



## Marniem

My MJ pumps, almost 4" high too!!!!!!!

Marc by Marc Jacobs 664998 (Black Calf) - Marc by Marc Jacobs Footwear


----------



## Nishi621

A pair of Aerosoles wedges that I bought after seeing them in Lucky magazine listed as 'most comfortable heels" and they are!

here they are (mine are in black):


----------



## sma11cat

my hush puppies mules are very comfortable.


----------



## baobei

cole haan round toe pumps


----------



## goodmornin

most peep toe pumps in general - maybe its the way my feet are shaped.

Actually - anything that has a wider heel is also good =)


----------



## vanojr9

I find J Crew pumps to be very comfortable, I really like their standard black pumps.  I can wear those all day and still be comfortable.  I've had good luck with Cole Haan too.  Anything over 3.5 inches is trouble for me though.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

My BCBG strappy stilettos


----------



## sharbear508

My Nine West Aaronas and Guess Carries...both 4-inches high!


----------



## aspoint_girl

I think I would have to agree with you Sharbear508 - my Carrie's are really very comfy. I can wear them all day at work and then dance the night away in them without any pain - at least not until the very end of the night - LOL

Andrea


----------



## lawchick

Two pair for me.  The first was a pair of Two Lips black high heeled pumps.  It think they were about 3 inches.  I LOVED them and wore them to work all the time.  They were well under $100 but they were my favorite.  I looked everywhere for another pair a couple years later but I never found them.  I finally retired them after about 5 years.  I still have them though.  

Surprisingly, my other comfortable shoes are my CL Miss Marples.  I was really surprised at how comfortable they are.  They are my first shoe splurge and I'm quite pleased with them.


----------



## iheartJoes

xikry5talix said:


> Honestly, none of them. I wish I could wear heels and look hot but even with my 2in ones, I can wear for about an hour and then I have to change back to flats.  I admire people that can wear heels all day!


 
haha seems like you and me are probably one of the few gals who can't wear heels.


----------



## iheartJoes

xikry5talix said:


> Honestly, none of them. I wish I could wear heels and look hot but even with my 2in ones, I can wear for about an hour and then I have to change back to flats.  I admire people that can wear heels all day!


 
haha seems like you and me are probably two of the few gals who can't wear heels.


----------



## Nishi621

lawchick said:


> Two pair for me.  The first was a pair of Two Lips black high heeled pumps.  It think they were about 3 inches.  I LOVED them and wore them to work all the time.  They were well under $100 but they were my favorite.  I looked everywhere for another pair a couple years later but I never found them.  I finally retired them after about 5 years.  I still have them though.
> 
> Surprisingly, my other comfortable shoes are my CL Miss Marples.  I was really surprised at how comfortable they are.  They are my first shoe splurge and I'm quite pleased with them.



I never heard of Two Lips shoes.  But, I googles them and foudn ZAPPOS sells them-going to go look at them now.


----------



## Irishgal

I have a pair of Chanel slingbacks with a 3" heel and I can wear them all day. I also have a pair of Tod's Maryjanes with a 4" heel and they are fairly comfy too.


----------



## shoefan

My Charles Jourdan pumps and Manolo Blahnik halter.  

BTW, love your dachshunds, Irishgal.


----------



## avery

My CL bruges have been quite comfortable since I broke them in--but I don't wear them all day!


----------



## bubbleloba

Jimmy Choos and my Gucci boots.


----------



## hawaiilei

My Zara snakeskin pumps.  I've run all over the place in them.  I wish I had a second pair.  I can't believe I almost doubted purchasing them.


----------



## patchouli

my torquoise mist kitten heel Gina's


----------



## enjlux

hush puppies pump!


----------



## mich327

My Jil Sander boots (2.5 inch heel) and YSL brocade pumps (1.5 inch heel)


----------



## ilovechoo

gucci is the most comfortable for me. I can last all day in 4" heels from them and can run with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## aspoint_girl

ilovechoo said:


> gucci is the most comfortable for me. I can last all day in 4" heels from them and can run with no problems whatsoever.


 
All day in 4" heels? Go girl!

Andrea


----------



## arireyes

Jimmy Choo sandals they are 4" and I can wear them all day. I also have a pair of Ferragamo pumps that are about 2" I can wear all day w/ no problem.


----------



## Tura**Satana

Sergio Rossi makes very comfortable heels. Also Chanel.


----------



## tweetie

Gucci d'Orsay 3" heels - they're so comfy that I can't believe I'm wearing heels!


----------



## anotheremptysky

iheartJoes said:


> haha seems like you and me are probably two of the few gals who can't wear heels.



me three!!    kitten heels are it for me.  

Nishi, are the aerosole wedges really comfy?  I was thinking about getting a pair but they're a bit higher than I can usually tolerate.


----------



## vuittonGirl

BP shoes from Norstrom...very comfy.


----------



## sammydoll

Via Spiga slingbacks.. They feel better than sneakers, no joke.


----------



## missbradshaw

Jimmy Choo 4" heels - so comfy


----------



## twinkle.tink

Cole haan


----------



## lucywife

I hate kitten heels! 

My best heels are-Jil Sander, Jimmy Choo, Valentino Garavani, and Manolo's, of course...
Also, I love Gunmetal, they are really great!


----------



## lucywife

and I forgot Balenciaga!


----------



## hellooholly

my prada sport kitten heels...

they've a full rubber sole/base (even the heel!), and the straps are made of a fabric flat tube webbing - being tubular, there's no friction at all, they just roll slightly with the movement of my foot, ifkwim.

i can even kinda run in them, even though they're strappy heels.. amazing.


----------



## shelbell77

Black coach naomi heels from last year....croc and microsuede with velvet bows...3 inch heels...but a quilted insole.


----------



## LisaS

Cole haan G series.  I wore my boots w/ 3 inch heels all day long while pregnant.  I was also on my feet a lot since my job doesn't allow for much sitting


----------



## Nishi621

anotheremptysky said:


> me three!!    kitten heels are it for me.
> 
> Nishi, are the aerosole wedges really comfy?  I was thinking about getting a pair but they're a bit higher than I can usually tolerate.




the Aerosole wedges are VERY comfortable-you won't even notice the height.  Like I said, I bought them after seeing an article in Lucky about some of the most comfortable high heels you can get-and it is true!


----------



## Nishi621

Correction to above, it was NOT Lucky mag, it was the September issue of In Style


----------



## print*model

I have three:

1.  Brown strappy Gucci heels (high but comfy).

2.  Brown suede shearling lined YSL open toed platform clogs (can wear them all day).

3.  Silver metallic Prada open toed sandals (again, high but comfy!).


----------



## ashlend

I've got two: my Charles David "Loyal" pumps (in black) and my Michael Kors "Iliad" ones (in brown). Both have about a 3" heel. They are super stylish, reasonably priced (in my opinion anyway- haha, some may differ) and both available at Zappos. My feet have never once been sore at the end of a full work day of wearing either one. 

I'm actually on my second (identical) pair of the "Loyal" pumps, and have seriously contemplated buying additional pairs of both so that when I beat them to death (as is inevitable after a couple of years of NYC streets) I won't be weeping at the painful loss.


----------



## aspoint_girl

ashlend said:


> I've got two: my Charles David "Loyal" pumps (in black) and my Michael Kors "Iliad" ones (in brown). Both have about a 3" heel. They are super stylish, reasonably priced (in my opinion anyway- haha, some may differ) and both available at Zappos. My feet have never once been sore at the end of a full work day of wearing either one.
> 
> I'm actually on my second (identical) pair of the "Loyal" pumps, and have seriously contemplated buying additional pairs of both so that when I beat them to death (as is inevitable after a couple of years of NYC streets) I won't be weeping at the painful loss.


 
Yes - Charles David heels do sem to fit me "right" too. I am on my third pair of Peaks - have already worn the forst 2 to death - LOL Have you tried that style. Ashlend? What did you thik of them?

Andrea


----------



## ashlend

Nope! I must check them out


----------



## aspoint_girl

ashlend said:


> Nope! I must check them out


 
Yes...and tell me what you think of them. Any other Charles Davids you especailly like? pm me if you want.

Andrea


----------



## Lisasbags

Help!  Suggestions for most comfortable, wear all day long high heels? 

Hi there,

Along with breaking my foot so heels have been uncomfortable for me since, I am simply a high heel nerd, spending most of my walking hours in tennis shoes 

I have some functions coming up that I must wear heels for and wonder if anyone can suggest some really really comfortable, good looking heels?

Appreciate your thoughts!!
Thank you in advanced!


----------



## lulilu

Cole Haan has some made for comfort.


----------



## shoefan

What is your budget and desired heel height?


----------



## fashionista621

i just bought a pair of chanel pumps that have a fairly low heel and around the whole opening is elastic so it doesn't rub.. haven't worn them all day yet, but they seemed REALLY comfortable! they come in several colors too...Good luck!


----------



## breakfast lover

I like Tod's. I can live in them. Someone told me Cole Haan is nice as well since now they have the nike air technology in their heels.


----------



## lelgin

I think Ferragamo (sp?) makes very comfortable shoes. I usually wear mine to the office or places where I expect to be standing for  long periods of time.


----------



## Casa de Hermes

Lisasbags said:


> Help! Suggestions for most comfortable, wear all day long high heels?
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Along with breaking my foot so heels have been uncomfortable for me since, I am simply a high heel nerd, spending most of my walking hours in tennis shoes
> 
> I have some functions coming up that I must wear heels for and wonder if anyone can suggest some really really comfortable, good looking heels?
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts!!
> Thank you in advanced!


 


You might not believe this but, The shoes I go to the club in and party the night away, and while my friends are all complaining their feet hurt I am still keeping the party alive, they never fell me, Nine West. The shoes I can barely make it to the club in are BCBG. Also cole haun shoes with the nike air technology are very comfortable. hopes this helps


----------



## aspoint_girl

I will have to vote for the Carrie classic pointed toe stiletto pump from Guess. I have these in sooo many colors that I could wear them everyday if I wanted to... and I could DEFINITELY live in them. VERY comfy!


----------



## Ghanima

I have worn my manolo's all day, once you've broken them in a few times they are fantastic, gucci is also very comfortable, usually from the first wear. I really think alot of it is just being used to wearing heels everyday.


----------



## FrogBubbles

I'll second Nine West.  I don't wear heels often, but those are the ones I can wear at work (and I'm retail).

Cole Haan -- I have a pair, but they aren't the cushioned ones.  And they are really hard to wear.  Gorgeous, though.


----------



## BagAngel

The ball of my foot burns when I wear high heels all day, really hard to get past that one.


----------



## Ghanima

ohhhhh! Hollywould!
what a dope...I cant believe i forgot about them, they are INCREDIBLY comfortable, you will LOVE them!
&#9733; HOLLYWOULD &#9733;


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I vote for Taryn Rose. She was an orthopedic surgeon before becoming a shoe designer. Some of her shoes are dowdy and some are cute. I have to say is even though they are expensive I always end up wanting more of her shoes because they are the most comfortable and supportive shoes I have ever worn. I especially love her heels since they have a lot of padding and arch support.

Here are some examples:


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

believe it or not guccis are comfy, so are dior, marc jacobs and coach. I'm sure they're are many comfy ones out there,  but these are of which I have had experiences with.


----------



## lv-lover

lulilu said:


> Cole Haan has some made for comfort.


 
I second that-Cole Haan with Nike Air technology or something like that? I've heard rave reviews about those.


----------



## fashionvictim

Reading this and just to say that apart from the brands you should try Dance Shoes!!!

Yes DANCE SHOES! Really they are the most amazingly comfortable shoes - think about it, they are supposed to support hours of dancing. Many come with suede soles that aren't great for lots of walking outside but many office workers and waitresses wear them for work. 

Take a look at at Welcome to Heavenly Dance Shoes Dance shoes your feet will be proud of.... Supadance


----------



## riffraff

I've very narrow feet so Choos are perfect for me.


----------



## Steph

fendigal said:


> Believe it or not my podiatrist suggested if I have to wear high heels to get Stuart Weizman (spelling?).  I do have some Louboutin and Manolos and I am certainly not throwing them away!!  However, I have problems with bunions that limit their use.




I have to agree Stuart Weitzman makes the most comfortable shoes of all styles.  That is what I get when I need heels.


----------



## elmel

i think bcbgs are good!


----------



## archygirl

Meandmybags said:


> I love high heels.No doubt for that. I think they make women look sexy and elegant but i always have problems with my shoes. They hurt me all the time especially the high ones. So which brand or style do you think is the most comfortable?




CLs especially the new Mlle Marchands! I tried them on and they are divine...you could dance all night and still be comfortable.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

CL's and Prada aren't bad, Gucci isn't bad either.


----------



## NYCBelle

My Choo boots are really comfortable and i'm terrible at high heels.


----------



## wtfomgwolfgang

I have found them and I'm so excited I'm posting them here.

They're synthetic white patent, rubber sole with about 3/4 inch platform and 4 inch cuban-ish heel.

Ankle-strap shoes are my favourite style to begin with, and these don't slip, aren't loud when I walk, are high, and so comfortable I'll even wear them to work tomorrow.


----------



## JPLovesPurses

What brand is your shoes?


----------



## wtfomgwolfgang

JPLovesPurses said:


> What brand is your shoes?


Anne Michelle.

I never heard of it before.


----------



## Sternchen

They look cute.

Where'd you buy them?


----------



## MartiniGirl

That's Dinesh D'Souza's 'The End of Racism' on your bookshelf.  He's a favorite author of mine.  I especially love his biography of Ronald Reagan.

Great shoes!


----------



## wtfomgwolfgang

lamiastella said:


> They look cute.
> 
> Where'd you buy them?


A store in town thtat buys overstock from just about every store and sells it for really cheap.

"The End of Racism" is my dad's book.  I've been meaning to read it.  He has a lot of interesting books.


----------



## Faithful

Very sweet - they look different in a good way!


----------



## cymbidium0

I would love to own CL's or Malono's, but alas my budget doesn't afford me such luxury.  I have found that Gianni Bini and GB (also by Gianni Bini) make really comfortable heels that are well balanced and cute.  They usually run $70-$80 but you can find last season's shoes on clearance for around $20.  Dillard's is the only store, that I am aware of, that carries them.  
After trying several different brands in the same price range I will only buy Gianni Bini's.


----------



## lawchick

I find the plain black leather Prada heels are the most comfy.  I snagged a pair of really cute black kidskin peep toe pumps from the Barney's outlet and they are some of the most comfortable high heels I have ever owned.  
After hearing me rave about how comfortable they are, my sister bought a pair of plain black leather square toe Prada pumps for work and she loves them.  She agrees that they are super comfortable.


----------



## Malaya

first chloebabe awesome shoes where do you shop I always see the same shoes in saks, bergdorf, neimans, etc. About the comfort thing I have black mcqueen pumps that I wear and dance all night in theyre like slippers I should mention that I have a wide foot rene caovilla are also comfy I have the 6 In ysl tributes that are beautiful but they kill my feet and forget about louboutins I gave up on them also gucci shoes are pretty comfortable


----------



## claireZk

I have DJP pointy toed wedges that are the comfiest shoes EVER... I can wear them all day-- with or without stockings-- and they're good.


----------



## guccidiva

Guess Carries are the most comfy high heels I have, closely followed by Via Spiga Mary Janes.


----------



## gucciabbey

I find Salvatore Ferragamo very comfortable, they fit me feet very well. I find Guccis very comfortable as well.


----------



## FanAddict

Stuarts are extremely comfortable for me.
I am wearing Michael Michael Kors today and can vouch that these are some of the most uncomfortable shoes I've owned, ever


----------



## Minnie

Cl, Manolo and I find Giuseppe Zanotti very comfortable.


----------



## pato

Choos are the best for me, i can wear them all day long and walk on them as much as I want.


----------



## catabie

^ totally agree...choos are comfortable.


----------



## Pias

Hi, everyone.  I always have a problem of buying so many beautiful, pricey but very uncomfortable high heels that I have to leave them in my closet forever.  What a waste.  Could you guys tell me whose high heels is the most comfortable to wear for you?  How about their sizing?  I am looking for stylish high heels I can wear and walk more than 4 hours.  Some say that Prada is the most comfortable shoes since they are not too narrow.  Is'n it right? Thank you so much.


----------



## ladydeluxe

most comfortable designer heels i ever own are CLs! they are lightly padded so they're comfy and the leather's soft on my feet!! it also depends on the cutting and sizing for a comfy fit.


----------



## chicbabacool

Louboutin simple pumps! I have them in the 85mm style and they are by far the most comfortable pair of heels I have ever worn. If you're not used to wearing heels OR don't like wearing very high heels these are the perfect pair.


----------



## boslvuton

I have a pair of Prada d'orsay patent gun metal pumps from 2-3 years ago and they are still my go to shoe!  I LOVE them, and with all this patent revival and metallics being in, who knew they were going to be such a great buy at 279$ on sale at neimans!


----------



## cascherping

My most comfortable shoes are these from Gucci!  One of the best purchases I've ever spent

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/womens-shoes/#132461_F1400_1000


----------



## oo_let_me_see

My most comfy shoes are my Manolo Blahniks!  They are so easy to walk in!


----------



## catcat

Actually the ones I just got Prada glamour patent, with a 4.5 heel and slight padding first thought that they were a little big but now they are fine ... after one day...perfect, my feet are fine!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Jimmy Choo boots. I have the classic kidskins and they are awesome. 

Pumps, I prefer Louboutin. Actually, JCs are still more comfortable for me, but the better looks of CL are worth them being *slightly* less comfortable.


----------



## Noegirl05

I think Cl's or Prada IMO


----------



## lawchick

Prada leather pumps.  I have a pair that was an absolute steal from Barney's outlet.  They are my most comfortable heels.  I love them so much I think I will cry when I have to retire them.


----------



## sillywahine

Dolce&Gabbana pumps. Something about this pump...it's so comfortable I can wear it for an entire day and it DOESN'T hurt at all!!! I never want to let this pair go...


----------



## Savannah

CL and Jimmy Choo's.


----------



## chantel

I have to say Barbara Bui (do you count them as a designer shoes?) I was able to stand and walk with them thorugh my graduation day and I didn't feel any pain! Love those shoes. My CL Madisons are also great.


----------



## ally24k

i think blahniks and choos are the most comfortable. for some reason all of my CLs are as uncomfortable as heck!


----------



## wantmore

I have Marni Platforms with sling backs and they are the best! I can walk in them forever and I'm not at all a heels-kinda-gal.


----------



## _bella_

My most comfortable heels are usually choo's. Or any kind of platforms are usually pretty comfy for me. I have a sky high pair of Prada's from years ago that are super comfortable. 
My LEAST comfortable, and I only own one pair because they are so awful, but I love them anyway are a pair of Fendi boots. NO arch support at all. YUCK!


----------



## snowwhite

I agree with *chicbabacool--*CL Simple pumps.  They have rounded toes, so they are comfortable, and the heel isn't too high.  I can wear them for a lot longer than other shoes.  In general, you need to size up half a size.


----------



## priiin

Jimmy Choos.

I will never learn to walk comfortably in my CLs I guess..


----------



## claireZk

Donald J Pliner and Steward Weitzman!  My feet are wide across the toes and my toes are short.  Designer shoes never fit right, but  DJP's are especially comfy for me ...


----------



## weekender2

gucci are the most comfortable for me and they run true to size, I'm a true 6.5 and order a 6.5, no crazy going up a size or half size.


----------



## dorafigadora

manolos.  they fit like a dream.  i was able to wear them at 8 months pregnant!!! well, not all day, after all i was 8 months pregnant but still... it was pretty impressive.  

cl's don't seem to work so well for me though i love the styles.  i guess it depends on your foot...


----------



## fabuloso

question - are these all comfortable bc they have padding and it doesnt hurt to walk in them? or are they comfortable bc they feel great no matter whatever foot deformity you have (i.e. prone to blisters, BUNIONS *points to self*, etc.)


----------



## juneping

jimmy choos...


----------



## Zophie

Probably my YSL Tribute mary janes, but they are the lower heeled version, not the 6" heel or whatever the high one is.  They are padded and the platform absorbs a lot of impact.  I always find any kind of platform to be the most comfy, but these are the best because they aren't too high and they are a mary jane so my foot doesn't want to slip out with every step I take like my CL Very Prives.


----------



## lovespeonies

CL Bruges are the most comfortable designer high heel pumps I own.  Since I've heard so many good things about the Simple Pump, I would like to buy a pair.  Just trying to decide on a color.....


----------



## lovespeonies

Zophie said:


> Probably my YSL Tribute mary janes, but they are the lower heeled version, not the 6" heel or whatever the high one is. They are padded and the platform absorbs a lot of impact. I always find any kind of platform to be the most comfy, but these are the best because they aren't too high and they are a mary jane* so my foot doesn't want to slip out with every step I take like my CL Very Prives*.


 
This also happens to me with CL Very Prives.  A lot of women find this shoe to be comfortable, but I can't walk in them.  In fact, I have a much easier time walking in Decolletes.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Cole Haan with the Nike Air cushioning in them & they are getting better looking & you can get them in a 4" heel


----------



## ahertz

I say Prada even though I have a very, very narrow foot.


----------



## fashionfrenzy

Stuart Weitzmans, Pedro Garcias, Manolos--

my Choos are a little narrow--trying to wear them into submission

Louboutins are comfy--for me as long as they aren't too high

also, many of my Coach leather pumps are very comfortable


----------



## handbag*girl

I don't wear a lot of heals so needless to say when I do its tough to find something comfortable. I was lucky enough to find a pair of Prada Black heals on sale for about $250 and it was the best money I ever spent on a pair of heals. They are so comfortable that I want another pair!!! Sadly I can't afford another pair full price right now.
Can anyone suggest a cute pair of COMFORTABLE heals in the $250 range...


----------



## Tigress

I'm no inexpensive heels expert, my knowledge is in the Couture Heels area. However, let me think... hmm. I love my Matiko Boots, when I know I'll be walking ALL day (for a fair, museum, art show, dog show, etc) I usually pick those babies. The boots run $150-$300, heels run $125+

Though I only have one style from them. Like I said, I'm into Couture Heels. But I hope that helps anyways, good luck!


----------



## aspoint_girl

I just about live in Guess Carrie 4" pumps - they look fabulous and are very very comfy...

Andrea


----------



## gingerfarm

pradas are sooooo comfortable.  Have you checked out all the sales online right now?  you can probably find more pairs in that price range.


----------



## to_the_nines

good question!!! i'm looking for an affordable comfortable pump to wear while standing for  3 hours...


----------



## chinadoll724

Try DSW for higher end shoes for cheap! I got a $600 pair of Giuseppes that are super comfortable for $40, yes $40. I don't know if you'll see deals that great- but they had tons of high end brands for at least 50% off.


----------



## to_the_nines

i wish my dsw had designer shoes... i'm lucky if i find a cute coach or stewart weitzman.  once i saw a miu miu on clearance, but it must have come in from another store, i've never seen one again.


----------



## stevenash

I would try to look for Prada and Ferragamo on sale.  In my experience, those are two of the most comfortable brands.  Try Neiman's Last Call or Saks Off Fifth (outlets) for better deals.  $250 is a reasonable budget for last season's shoes!


----------



## snoopylaughs

Definitely hit up NM last call right now, they should have all recieved all the recent sale stuff from NM over the winter, my NM last call got in a lot of prada heels and loafers, and lot of cute gucci shoes (that are unfortunately too small or too big for me)

I don't own any comfortable heels, I'm training my feet to get used to them on weekends when I work at a boutique, but I don't think I'll ever get used to them. :/


----------



## surlygirl

Try Corso Como or Soffft shoes. Both lines have a comfy foot bed. Corso Como is more stylish IMO, but Soffft has a few stylish choices, too. And Cole Haan has a line of heels with Nike technology that are very wearable. Good luck. I always joke that I am going to be hobbled when I'm older because I wear high heels every day! :shame:


----------



## luxlover

the cole hann shoes with nike air is super super comfy. I can walk for miles in these type of shoe. you can get a great pair for around 200


----------



## bubbleloba

I would definitely look into Saks and NM close out sales right now, because there are lots of bargains available.  Cole Haan Nike Air is a great bet as well, as *luxlover* has pointed out.  They really cushion their shoes well and your feet will not hurt after wearing 4" heels for a few hours.


----------



## bubbleloba

Forgot to add if you see a pair of absolutely tdf shoes that you must have, you can always pad in the inside with foot petals to provide extra cushioning.


----------



## shoefan

For the price range you mentioned, Charles David and Stuart Weitzman shoes fit me well.


----------



## illinirdhd

I like Charles David and Cole Haan with Nike Air as well.  Also, I like Michael by Michael Kors.

I also find that a small (1/4 - 1/2) inch platform under your toes helps with comfort.


----------



## RunsInHeels

I have successfully purchased 50 consecutive pairs of shoes in a row that fit like a glove.  The majority of them are Nina's.  I love everything about them.  The arch support is really there, all seems and buckles are properly placed to avoid all rubbing, no circulation issues with skinny straps in the toe area.  Seriously I can run, and I mean fast, in every pair that I own.  The majority of Nina's line is stappy dress sandals, so that says a lot.


----------



## ldp

This may sound like an odd suggestion, but my most comfortable high heels are made by, gasp, John Fluevog! They are called "Audrey," and they're not killer high at 3.5", but they are still sexy. Here's a pic: 





They are so well-designed (heel placed directly under your weight), that I can stand for hours at a cocktail party without suffering pain.


----------



## jobaker

Another vote for Louboutins.


----------



## rainyjewels

ah, the revival of this thread. one of the first threads that led me to this forum i think as i was desperately hunting for comfy high heels. 

on the low end, guess and nine west make very comfortable heels for me. specifically, guess carries and nine west barbes. 

on the high end, by far the most comfortable are pradas and louboutins. i find prada's quality to be extremely and consistently high. sometimes i find louboutins' build quality inconsistent, but the variations could be due to their being handmade. i don't think there's been one pair of pradas i've tried on that has been uncomfortable. louboutins, on the other hand, vary; some styles are comfortable (i.e. simples, VPs/NPs), some are horrendously uncomfortable depending on your foot shape, width, size, and experience with heel heights.


----------



## linpaddy

My vote's for Prada.  Superb quality control.
The materials are top notch. 

I especially love the fact that Prada heels have a cushy insole which really helps to reduce pain caused by pressure on the toes.

Most of Prada's shoes also have great traction.  The leather soles have this rubber insert which is just genius!  Not only do your soles last longer, they also prevent you from slipping!  

As much as I love CLs, I find the quality inconsistent for the $$$.


----------



## angiexp

for me marc jacobs and loubous, i don't own a pair of loubous yet but my friend was kind enough to let me borrow a pair from her collection & i fell in love with them! they are very comfy!


----------



## laurayuki

I don't know if anyone mentioned Theory.. surprisingly their shoes are very comfortable extra cushion in the front.


----------



## boboo

I'm surprised that no one mention Cole Haan Nike Air, I find them very soft on the sole and extremely comfy...


----------



## r2d2ob1

I have a bad back but love heels so was wondering which brands people like in general. I love Sergio Rossi. Prada and Pucci are very uncomfortable for me. Love CL. Gucci works. Have heard mixed reviews of Jimmy Choos and I don't have any. Would love to hear everyone's opinion.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

CL, GZ, and Prada seem to work best for me. There is a little known brand that I really like called Bruno Magli. They are like Ferragamo... great craftsmanship but many of the styles are dowdy. Since they aren't really a name they are less than $300 for pumps. The JCs I have tried were all pointy toe and were too marrow for me (and I don't have wide feet) in the toe box but the shoe felt supportive. I know some people who swear by the comfort of JCs.


----------



## HalieB

Jimmy Choo are not so much.  I love the simple designs but they are not as comfy.  I have sold all of mine but 2 pair...and they are my simple black and camel pointed toes.  I find they run almost a full size smaller on me.  
Buy Manolo Blahnik...you will thank me.


----------



## ddo830

I actually think Choos are the most comfortable of all of my shoes. The foot pad is nice and I feel like I could run a mile in mine!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Jimmy Choo and Gucci are the most comfortable for me.  I have a slightly narrow foot and Choo's fit me perfectly.  LAMB shoes are pretty comfy too.


----------



## sara_g

I only have one pair of JC, so I probably wouldn't be the best critic, but they hurt more than any other shoes I have.  Granted they have a tiny heel and are rather high, but I have something like a two hour time limit in them.  I would say my most comfortable heels are Ferragamos, Gucci, and Betsey Johnson.  I wouldn't say my Manolos aren't bad, but they aren't particularly comfy either.


----------



## samhainophobia

Since it looks like you're focusing on designer: some CL are very comfortable (Simples are fantastic; Decolletes are fine once broken in; Very Prives are pretty comfortable as well), others not as much.  I also find Dolce & Gabbana very comfortable.


----------



## Bridget S.

Honestly I think it's more the heel height rather than the brand. 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## r2d2ob1

Yup I do have a Manolo that is very comfortable. Will try Bruno Magli - there used to be a store on 5th Avenue but I am not in NYC anymore. I am sure Bally is probably comfortable too but they are a bit dowdy too.


----------



## csre

My most comfy pair if from Taryn Rose, certainly not the sexiest shoe out there, but they fit like a dream, i forget i am wearing heels at all!


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I think it's more style of shoe than any one brand, at least for me.  In general, I would say wedges, platforms, and stacked chunkier heels are going to give you better support and stability than a stiletto.  A flexible sole or padded sole is better than a stiff or wooden/hard one.  You also want to look at the incline:  a shoe with a 1 inch platform on the front and say, a 4 inch heel is going to be easier to walk in than a 4 inch heel without the platform in front.  Another thing to consider is what the upper shoe is made from:  soft materials are less likely to cause blisters than stiff materials or shoes with stitching in bad places.  For sandals, the less strappy the more comfortable b/c thin straps can really dig in.  Sometimes having your toes out can be a lot better too compared to trying to stuff them into a tiny toe box.


----------



## cutiepie21

The most comfortable heels I ever put on were a pair of Ferragamo's.  I felt like I could walk to the end of the earth in them!


----------



## nekkid

I'm looking for a brand that has a reputation of comfortable heels/pumps that can last you 8 hours of work. My budget is around $50 to $70.

How's Jessica Simpson's line? Cathy Jean? BP shoes from Nordstrom?


----------



## meggyg8r

Onex, Sofft.  Go to Zappos.


----------



## meggyg8r

note- I have bought a few pairs of Jessica Simpson shoes in the past and found them horribly uncomfortable.  I can't comment on the BP Nordstrom shoes but they do have decently priced, cute heels.

Onex and Sofft can sometimes look matronly, but if you find the right pair they can be super comfy and cute.


----------



## laureenthemean

Do not buy Cathy Jean!  They are horrible quality and quite uncomfortable.  I would check out ebay for some good prices on Cole Haan.


----------



## Jesskaz

Naturalizer, Fitzwell, Geox (if you can find on sale), Born/Bolo (sale)

here's a sitehttp://www.comfortshoeshop.com/catalog/


----------



## nekkid

thanks guys. anymore suggestions?!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Try zappos.com for the Guess Carrie shoes. I have 3 pairs and they're so comfy and they come in alot of colors! And Im someone that wears flats but I wear these when I need to wear heels.

Also try Marshalls and TJMaxx, you can find alot of comfy heels for great prices!


----------



## verka

"Camper" shoes on sale on Piperlime might work?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Look at Kohl's, if you have one, they have a really good selection of shoes and most of the shoes I've bought there are very comfortable.


----------



## jordanjordan

I have a pair of Jessica Simpson shoes and they aren't terribly uncomfortable or comfortable.  They are kind of in the middle.  I have found J.Crew shoes to be very comfortable (though many others would disagree) but I think I am in between sizes and theirs happen to fit me just right.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I don't find Sofft to be comfortable for me. I jsut got lots of blisters.

Bruno Magli and Stuart Weitzman are two of my favorites for cheaper shoes. You can find them for about $100 on sale.

Nordstrom has a brand called "Boutique Nordstrom" that I ahve found is pretty well made for the money. Should be in the $70-90 range.


----------



## Dawn

I have a pair of Sofft heels that I wear a lot and they were about $30 at TJ Maxx (usually a lot more). 
Cole Haan Nike Air heels are comfortable for me (I have about 5 pairs) and you can sometimes find them at Nordstrom Rack for less than $100. I got a pair at NR for about $70 
also agree with Naturalizer as well as Aerosoles!


----------



## nekostar0412

I second the Guess Carries.  I haven't gotten mine yet, but there are loads of raving compliments of them on Zappos.  Better yet, the black patent pair is on sale at Amazon.


----------



## cathyc

I have a problem with the joint on my big toe.  I cannot wear heels or any shoe that flexes.  Are Manolos, CL or others still comfortable for people with serious foot pain or should I just give up?


----------



## lorihmatthews

cathyc said:


> I have a problem with the joint on my big toe.  I cannot wear heels or any shoe that flexes.  Are Manolos, CL or others still comfortable for people with serious foot pain or should I just give up?



Try Manolos and go up 1/2 size. Also try Prada. They're a bit wider than other shoes.


----------



## butterfly36029

Definitely Cole Haan Nike Air...and Prada!


----------



## miss alice

Prada and Choos!!


----------



## Elsie87

For me: Gucci


----------



## jsc6

Either CL/YSL or Michael Kors.  Either one of those I can last a whole night dancing in them.


----------



## MissPR08

I say CL's. they were comfy IMO.


----------



## glamour724

jimmy choo!


----------



## sonya

I find Manolos and certain styles of Louboutins to be comfortable.


----------



## Tamarind

some manolo styles, and Tod Aspen style.


----------



## Chariot

CLs are comfy. The least comfy for me are Jimmy Choos. Those suckers are pretty to look at but at the end of the day my feet come first. :s


----------



## chanelbaby

Zara plus their sizing is perfect for me, I don't even have to try them on either, I buy afew pairs every 6-8 weeks!


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I like CLs and Prada for high end. They are really supportive but I wish they had a little more padding in the ball of the foot. Pradas I've have found to be really comfortable I just don't care for their styles lately.

D&G and JCs are also comfortable depending on your foot type. I find D&G comfortable and well padded but they are not always supportive of my arches. I think Jimmy Choos are supportive and due to the heel placement they don't feel as high. I don't like the pointed toes and you have to have a narrow foot for the pointed styles.

For low end the only two brands I'll attempt are Me Too and Seychelles. Me Too breathes really well and uses soft materials. These are one of the few low end brands that don't give me blisters. Seychelles has some unique styles and I haven't had blisters with them either.


----------



## k*d

Pradas, Choos, Stella McCartney, and Marc Jacobs have been the most comfortable for me.


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

I have really flat feet and the doctor recommends shoes with large arches and cushiony support! Have you ever seen how ugly some of the recommendation shoes look? I need some ideas? Anyone?


----------



## fivespice

Has no one mentioned Robert Clergerie?  They have some very comfy heels, and well-made too!  I have a pair of very high black Clergerie wedges and was amazed to find built-in padding at the ball of the foot.  I can't imagine why every pair of heels doesn't have this cushioning.


----------



## dreamdoll

CLs for me!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

For me, by far and wide, Manolo's seem to fit my feet better.  I could wear them 24 hours straight and they never hurt my feet.


----------



## nano_7777

hello all , 
im quite new to posting.. but i need help in finding comfortable heels.. my most comfy ones are gina... but im tired of crystals... 
I have 2 cl but i feel they have loosened by time..and now slip of when i walk...
help? any suggestions?


----------



## Suzzeee

Chie Miharas are very comfy and stylish -- there are quite a few on sale right now as well.


----------



## nano_7777

thanks suzzeee for ur reply... will definately chk them out


----------



## Dawn

nano, my fave heels are cole haan nike air. 
i just ordered another pair today. there is an online sale right now with an additional 20% off sale prices.
http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/home.jsp?

i ordered these (under $170 with the code)


----------



## lv_couture

I have Cole Haan Nike Air heels and they are the most comfortable ever!


----------



## Joke

I absolutely love Miu Miu and Prada for comfort


----------



## Nico3327

^ I'm with *joke* - my MiuMius are the comfiest heels I own.


----------



## nano_7777

Thank you all for ur help


----------



## hannahsophia

Chloe is the only shoes that I can walk around NYC or a mall with 3 1/2 inch heels with NO pain for hours!


----------



## ahertz

Prada heels are most comfortable for me.


----------



## ColdSteel

On the less expensive end of the spectrum, there's always Aerosoles! If you're willing to spend more money ($300+), Taryn Rose and Thierry Rabotin make amazing shoes. It's like walking on pillows.


----------



## Jeneen

^ I find Nina heels to be a great buy and very comfortable - but it depends on your feet - my sister says they are not comfortable on her, while I have a friend who agrees with me and thinks they are very wearable (and dance-in-able!)


----------



## marbella8

I have a few Pradas, 2 of which are wedges, and honestly none are all that comfortable.  Taryn Rose are super comfortable, but not so cute.  I find the more expensive the shoes, the more uncomfortable.  I have a pair of Carlos Santana wedges I have worn to the point I definitely should get rid of them, and 2 pairs of surprisingly cute Dezarios (from Nordstrom).  The Dezarios are super comfortable too, although you really, really, really have to look for a cute pair, b/c they tend to be pretty hideous and older looking.

As for designer shoes, I find Manolo Blahnik, Sergio Rossi, and YSL pretty comfortable, considering they are high heels.  Best of luck.

Mar


----------



## nano_7777

Thank u all very much !


----------



## bubbleloba

Miu Mius and YSLs (tribute sandals!) are super comfortable.  Cole Haan Airs are great as well.  I like their sandals more than pumps though.  I also have a pair of patent leather Stuart Weitzman round toe pumps and can walk around in them for hours at a time.


----------



## silverstar16

Hey Lady makes the comfiest heels I've ever worn.  Like Taryn Rose, they have memory foam in the soles.

Right now, most of the Hey Lady shoes are white/ivory/bridal colored but they do have some shoes with colors and bling, and they said they will be coming out with non-wedding colored shoes soon!  I am the biggest wuss about shoes, and my feet survived five hours in these!

Another option is getting some really good insoles.  Footshox makes theirs out of poron memory foam and they're super comfy.


----------



## marbella8

I am going to try the footshox, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sophisticated1

The brand does not matter to me but comfort does. I want to be able to go out to parties and wear high heels all night. Does this even exist? I wear a US size 10. Or is there no hope for me?


----------



## LVgirl888

Can I ask how high of a heel are you willing to wear? Have you tried Coach or Via Spiga heels?


----------



## jsc6

YSL Tributes for sure.   They are high but extremely and shockingly comfortable.


----------



## Sophisticated1

LVgirl888 said:


> Can I ask how high of a heel are you willing to wear? Have you tried Coach or Via Spiga heels?



I used to wear via spiga in high school. They were pretty comfortable. I have not checked them out lately. I have some comfy coach shoes but they are good heels for work not for a night out.


----------



## Elsie87

These are my most comfortable high heels (big platform!):


*YSL Trooper pumps*:








*Gucci Iman T-strap sandals*:







Oh and I wear a size 40, so I guess that's a US 10. The Iman run really large, so I had to size down.


----------



## Chins4

I find that Zanotti can usually be relied on for super comfy high heels


----------



## Nico3327

This is a tough question, and not to be a downer, but I don't think you're going to find the answer here.  Comfort is based on so many things; intricacies about the way your feet themselves are built.  And what is comfortable for one person is not comfortable for another.  I agree that there are brands that can consistently make comfy heels, and I find that most designer shoes are significantly more wearable than standard brands.

I'd say if you don't wear heels that often, anything over 3" will probably hurt your feet until you get used to them.  From there it's trial and error - buy a pair you like and wear them around the house for the same amount of time you would wear them to go out.  That's the only way you're really going to know, IMO.


----------



## bubbleloba

YSL, CL, and Miu Miu platforms.

I also find that Cole Haan with Nike Air are comfortable on too.  They make a few cute high heel sandals each season, but no really fun colors (usually black or browns only).


----------



## shoefan

Nico3327 said:


> This is a tough question, and not to be a downer, but I don't think you're going to find the answer here. Comfort is based on so many things; intricacies about the way your feet themselves are built. And what is comfortable for one person is not comfortable for another.


 
I agree wholeheartedly.  

The only way you'll find what works for you is to try different shoes from different designers.  You'll know right away if a shoe is comfortable for you or not.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Okay, the Alexander Mcqueens seen on my avatar that I just got are unbelievably comfortable for me, especially at 4.5-5 inches.  It's soooo cushioned.  I don't know that I would dance in them (not because of comfort) but for the fear of tripping over with the height.  Other than that, when I walk, my knees aren't pushed forward and I don't look like an idiot like I do when I wear my Louboutins.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I think shoes with platforms tend to be more comfortable. High heels with thin soles don't give you any cushioning.


----------



## StarBrite310

My CL Simple heels are by far and away the most comfortable heels ever


----------



## abretesesamo_

It really depends on each feet, Louboutin are awfully incomfortable in MY OPINION (which is a shame, coz I think they are super beautiful), but Manolo`s work for me perfectly,  but there are some tips that everybody can take advantage of:
-If you want to wear high heels, look for platform like in the YSL tribute sandals, so the heel is high but considering the plaform, it`s comfy.
-Wedges teng to be more comfortable than stilettos.
-Try to practise standing and walking in heels at home.


----------



## ap.

^^^^ totally agree.  Manolos do not fit my feet whereas Louboutins do.  I have the CL Miss Boxe 70 which are 3" wedges.  Dolce and Gabbana pumps are surprisingly comfortable as well (and they don't cost as much as CL).


----------



## abretesesamo_

Prada shoes are super comfortable as well.


----------



## Sophisticated1

I need to go try on a wide array of shoes then. Thanks!


----------



## shoe gal

Cole Haan shoes with Nike Air technology are MADE to be comfortable!  I have a bunch of pairs that are my go-to for work and for play (different pairs, of course!) They are made with lots of cushioning and support. 

Chie Mihara shoes are also super comfortable, though most styles tend to be day-type styles.  

Definitely look for extra cushioning when you try on shoes.  Manolos fit me well and are super comfortable in the beginning, but by the end of the night I am practically crying for a cab to come pick me up!


----------



## erinmiyu

really for me, anything with a platform!


----------



## nycfashionlvr

Why dont you try the cole haan's that have nike air technology? They're supposed to feel like sneakers and if you look there are a few really cute ones!


----------



## lvpiggy

oh oh piggy votes for CL!!  also at a lower price point, miu miu = shockingly comfortable!

i sold all my diors because they hurt too much (>(oo)<)  also note that if you have wider feet, a number of friends with wide feet seem to have trouble wearing CL's


----------



## lvpiggy

oh and one more thing - i hadn't been putting footpetals in my shoes for a while because i ran out, but i happened to wear a pair last week that had them and i'd forgotten how comfortable they are!!!

definitely recommend putting footpetals' "tip toes" in your shoes, i walk EVERYWHERE up and down the hills in SF in 120mm no platform heels and it really is much more comfy!


----------



## halunfishie

For me, Jimmy Choos are very comfortable but Manolos hurt.  I have a wide foot though.  It's the same for my girlfriend.  She's the one who got me to try Choos and I use to never wear heels.  As everyone said, go try on different brands in the store, walk around a little and see what works for you.  Good luck!


----------



## sillywahine

another vote for cole haan nike air. own 2 pairs and they are so wonderfully comfy.


----------



## chaussurewhore

ysl tibute toos.


----------



## schneakersh

Definitely agree on the YSL Tributes. Basically, most of their shoes with a platform are really comfortable.


----------



## Bagspy

YSL tribute sandals. For added comfort, insert in gel padding heels at the ball of your feet.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

It seems to me that after a few hours on your feet, most high heels start to hurt a bit.  I agree with everyone else that platforms seem to be more comfortable.  In my experience, Dior platform heels have been more comfortable than many other high heels that I own.


----------



## SoxFan777

My diors are more comfortable than my manolos, but i only have one pair of each, so it might be that particular pair, too.  i could wear my stuart weitzman open toed leather shoes all night and they rock!


----------



## Aniko

I vote cole haan with nike air. Surprisingly comfortable and this is coming from someone who doesn't normally wear heels.


----------



## ohbytheway

I wear a size 11 and love high heels.  I have found that the open toed Stuart Weitzman platform heels are really comfortable.  I agree with the others, look for a platform.  They look like they wouldn't be comfortable but they are.


----------



## Sophisticated1

I think I might try some platforms. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ayla

My Tory Burch stacked pump have been far and away the most comfortable pair of heels I own. The YSL tributes are not bad either !


----------



## mcangelcm

I love my Beverly Feldman heels.  They are much more comfortable than my Chanels.  I have worn the Feldman's all night at parties before.


----------



## Sylia

I also agree with those who commented that miu miu heel shoes are super comfy!


----------



## Bagspy

YSL tribute sandals so far is the most comfortable heels for me. For about 5 hours I was out, no pain at all.


----------



## kuromi-chan

YSL Tributes, and Gucci heels are suuuuper comfy!  they're my dancing shoes!


----------



## SunglassLove

Michael Kors are awesomely comfy too... they don't even feel like heels when you walk in em.

I agree with everyone, a platform is key to comfort!


----------



## Sophisticated1

These are cheaper but Tahari heels are comfy to me. I did wear some Stuart W heels for awhile that were comfy. I am 5'8" I feel like a giant with the YSL Tribute heels on.


----------



## bubbleloba

^Agree with Stuart Weitzman shoes as well.


----------



## may3545

Manolos are the most comfortable for me. As LVpiggy said, CLs hurt for wider feet, and I have wide feet =) I still own quite a few pairs of CLs but I make sure I wear them when I'm doing little walking.  Manolos I can live in! I also own YSL tribute sandals, but have yet to even wear them anywhere =( They may not be for me.


----------



## crisalidea

FENDIs for me! I've had the most trouble finding comfortable high heels and my new Fendi heels are complete love. Louis Vuitton, Stella McCartney & Gucci come as a close second. I've tried on Louboutins and they don't seem as comfortable.


----------



## SoxFan777

I like my stuart weitzman's and my dior gyspy heels.  the two most comfy!


----------



## akay

Hi Everyone! I'm new to TPF and looking for your advice - I need to find a comfortable (if that exists) pair of great looking, sexy black heels. I prefer something with a strap (or straps) in front because I always slip out of pumps. Any suggestions? I ordered these Nine West shoes after reading good reviews: http://www.ninewest.com/Demode/4084140,default,pd.html

But the 4 1/2 inch heel scares me a bit! I'm looking for something in that style though for security. Help??

Thank you!


----------



## Mininana

u could totally make them work. Get foot petals, insolia, heel pads, and they do NOT look uncomfy to me!! of course u can't run a marathon in them....


----------



## akay

OO, I need Insolia's. I should order some. 

Def can't run a marathon.. but was hoping to dance in them...


----------



## Mininana

I think the rather large front platform will alleviate any pain to come a lot more than other shoes. I think u made a great choice!


----------



## ldp

I've written this before: the key to comfort in high heels is getting a pair where the heel is located directly under your weight, so it's a little forward from the very back of your foot. Otherwise, pain, pain, pain! Also, with very high heels, a platform up front--a lot of designers are hiding it now to create a sleeker line--helps keep them wearable.


----------



## samhainophobia

I agree with *ldp*.  If the shoe is well-constructed and the heel is properly placed, they will be much more comfortable.  I had a beautiful pair of boots once that had poorly placed heels, and they were a nightmare.

Also, try Dr. Scholl's For Her gel pads for the balls of your feet -- they make a huge difference for me.  If the shoe has enough room in it for the 3/4-length gel insole, all the better!  I have a pair of flats that was a touch too big, so I put in the Dr. Scholl's For Her gel insoles and Foot Petals heel grips, and they're now one of the most comfortable pairs of shoes I own.


----------



## akay

thanks for the tips, guys! I think I get what you mean about the heel placement, but if it's a thicker, platform heel, as long as it's in the middle of your heel, it should be good, right? The Nine West shoes above look ok to me... no?


----------



## flashy.stems

honestly, my most comfortable heels are all my christian louboutins. they're too pricey for a lot of people but they are so worth it. i wear most without any peddles or anything.. they just mold to my feet and are amazing! i can run in them! maybe not marathons since i'm super effing lazy, but i sure can run!


----------



## tillie46

I'm so glad this thread is called "comfortable heels, and not Sensible heels"  that's where I draw the line.  :lolots:   I will go down fighting wearing my Cl's,  Brian Atwood's, etc.  Flashy..........seeing you running in your Cl's is a vision that cracks me up!  I'd so love to see you


----------



## bextasy

How about something from Cole Hann?


----------



## flashy.stems

tillie46 said:


> I'm so glad this thread is called "comfortable heels, and not Sensible heels"  that's where I draw the line.  :lolots:   I will go down fighting wearing my Cl's,  Brian Atwood's, etc.  Flashy..........seeing you running in your Cl's is a vision that cracks me up!  I'd so love to see you



hehee, i go pretty good for the first 10 metres before i'm totally exhausted!! just this past weekend i darted to get a cab in CLs!! haha. my friends have gotta get a pic sometime..


----------



## balena

ldp said:


> I've written this before: the key to comfort in high heels is getting a pair where the heel is located directly under your weight, so it's a little forward from the very back of your foot. Otherwise, pain, pain, pain! Also, with very high heels, a platform up front--a lot of designers are hiding it now to create a sleeker line--helps keep them wearable.



ITA - the position of the heel is the most critical aspect. Pedro Garcia makes really nice looking, comfortable heels. He often uses cork in the footbeds which is really great for absorbing shock. 

Several years ago, I almost bought a pair of 4" Guillaume Hinfray spike heels  I never thought spike heels or anything over 3" were for me but the position of the heel made them strangely comfortable and easy to walk in.


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

I love heels but they detest me. 

I would like to know what are your most comfortable heels you´ve ever had. 
Which brand and design?
How many inches are these heels?
(could you post pics?)

Do you have any secret? Any trick? Or any brand which you go-to ones for comfort? Or maybe it's not possible to get comfy with ones?


----------



## HauteMama

There are comfort brands that make high heels, and many of them are far better looking than the granny-shoes comfort brands made in the past! Sofft makes extraordinarily comfortable shoes, and some of their styles aren't half bad, either. Some of their styles are here:
http://www.sofftshoe.com/ShopViewal...1000&Numberperpage=1000&sorttype=N&pagetype=R

As for standard stiletto heels or designer brands, it is hit or miss depending on your feet. Some consider Choos more comfortable than CLs, while others feel the opposite. Those shoes are not designed for comfort specifically, so some of them may be right for your feet while others may not.


----------



## maryelle

my old reliable xhilaration mary jane pumps from target. they're only 3". they're my go-to heels for clubbing downtown. i've had them for almost three years now and trust me, i wear them A LOT. i'm surprised none of the heels have broken off *knock on wood*






my philosophy is, the higher = the more painful because most of your weight will be transferred to the balls of your feet. platforms will help somewhat, but unless you're as light as a supermodel, you will feel pain after 1-2 hours. 
also, you have to train your feet if you want to venture into the 4-5" heel category. a lot of women complain that those heels hurt their feet or they simply can't walk in them, but it's just like a man trying on heels for the first time. his feet aren't used to arching that much.


----------



## nancyxwu

YSL mary jane tribute pumps and mary jane Louboutins

http://www.runningwithheels.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/ysl-tribute-platform-pump.jpg

please do not link to site that sell counterfeit items.

incredible comfort and support for the height and SOOOOOO pretty!  I get the most compliments for both pairs


----------



## luckyblonde3295

My most comfortable heels are a pair of Cole Haan black patent heels with nike air, they're a little over 4 inches but they are so comfy....I was dancing in them for like 4-5 hours and my feet never hurt a bit 
Cole Haan makes a lot of their heels with Nike Air technology in them, you should look around their website.


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

Thank you girls!

I can wear 2" heels without pain. I have a lot of high heels and when I tried them at the shop they seem to be comfy but when I wear them more then 2 hours I want to cut my feet.

That´s why I only have invested in designer flats or low-heels. Now I would like to try with designer mid o high heels, but I am worried about spending 500&#8364; in an uncomfortable pair of shoes that I don´t like to wear.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

For me it's about full support on my feet, specially at the arch of my foot and around that "middle of my foot" area. The ones that are excruciating painful to wear for more than 1 hour are the ones that provide no support there so all the weight and pressure gets put on the balls of my feet. I have found that some of my Louboutins, a lot of my Chloes and most of my Choos give me the right support. The one that really surprised me was my pair of Le Silla stilleto shoes, these are 4" high. I wore them for a whole day to a wedding, i danced for most of the night in them and they were so confortable i couldn't believe it.


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

Brasilian_Babe, you have just described what I feel in my feet. When I use high heels I feel burn in my balls. So if the shoes give me the right support all over my foot they must be confortable!  I have to try some shoes...

Is it important the insole material? Some shoes are very soft and quilted inside and I use to feel attracted to them.


----------



## ericanjensen

To be honest, I have a bunch of designer heels including CL's but the most comfy are my 2 pairs of Report Signature & 3 pairs of Pour La Victoire. 

The Reports are both 5" heels & I can wear them all day. 

Oh and I agree with the Nike Air Cole Haans. I have a couple pairs & they are pretty comfy!


----------



## lulilu

I find YSLs have the right balance of height and support.  Tributes and other models are comfy.


----------



## goodmornin

Lets talk about +4" heels......

I can wear YSL for 24hrs straight and my feet would not hurt one bit! This includes the cage booties, regular boots, tribute sandals ...etc.

Dries Van Noten heels are also very comfy.

In CLs, my only comfy heels are my VPs . 

All the others hurt after a while and these include everything from simples, rolandos, decolletes, to booties, mad marys, ... even armadillos which apparently have a similar cut to the VP.


----------



## lovelypinkx

My Michael Kors Lolita heels in black and gray. They're totally cute and totally comfortable.


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

Uauhh! I have never heard about Nike Air Cole Haans and they must be so comfy... But I think I cannot find them in Europe, I have to wait till my next USA travel (I add them to my USA shopping list!)


----------



## Nola

Platform equals comfort! Well not always but usually. I´d have to say my most comfortable heels are by YSL.


----------



## olialm1

A pair of ankle booties by Mephisto. Handmade and well made! They're also the perfect height (like 3 inches) which makes them functional and great quality leather.


----------



## carlinha

all christian louboutin 
very prive





catenita




very croise




st. pierre wedge





what they all have in common is a platform....


----------



## katran26

Probably my Louboutin New Simples


----------



## angelcove

YSL tributes (t strap) 5 1/2" heel
CL clichy 100mm


----------



## Perfect Day

just in terms of comfort nothing comes close to Mukluks.  Honestly - your feet feel so cozy in them.  In terms of shoes then CL's are v comfy I agree.


----------



## jsc6

I would definitely have to say my YSL Tribute Sandals or my Trib Too Ankle Boots.


----------



## Distillerette

my Lady Dragon by Vivienne Westwood for Melissa.
can't get enough of them!


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

carlinha  I love your shoes

Distillerette, I didn´t know this shoes were confortable. I have seen them so many times in shops but I thought that these shoes material would make my feet slip. I have Melissa shoes so similar to yours but flats.


----------



## Pishi

Try Pedro Garcia.  His shoes can be lighter (beds made of cork) and the footbeds are molded comfortably.  I have two pairs and I find them very comfy.

YSL also does it for me.  I have a couple pairs of heels that I like a lot.  I have two pairs of Tributes, higher heel, and they are quite comfy...for the height.  But for me, they aren't shoes I could get around in all day.


----------



## twigz

Jimmy Choos.  I love the 24/7 collection.  Great function and talk about quality shoes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I bought these in Miami and they were CHEAP like $30. I cannot believe how comfy they are. I wore them to the club danced all night + walked and my feet never hurt. They say Carrini or something like that in the inside.


----------



## xichic

Hi ladies (and any gents out there)

My friend and I are having a discussion about our shoe collections and which brands we think have the most comfortable heels (mostly over 3 or 4 inches high).

She has chosen her YSL tributes over ALL of her CLs (which she has a huge collection), so I was very surprised at her answer!

I chose my most comfortable brand to be Bottega Veneta.

How about you? We would love to hear what you think.
Thanks!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

YSL Tribute sandal for me as well.


----------



## Ilgin

Oh yes! Here comes another vote for YSL tributes!


----------



## queenvictoria2

YSL


----------



## cakegirl

YSL and Prada/Miu Miu


----------



## xichic

wow YSL so far is on a roll! does anyone have the Triboo platform? I'm about to purchase it but now you all are really making me think TRIBUTES!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I tried on the Tribtoos but returned them, didn't like how they looked on me, they were comfy also though


----------



## Hoodster777

I wish I had YSLs. I love Harajuku Lovers heels, they are far more comfortable than my L.A.M.B. heels.


----------



## explorer27

Miu Miu shoes (flats and heels) are sooo comfortable for me. I also have a pair of Loeffler Randall heels that I can wear all day.

Stuart Weitzman heels are good as well since they typically have a narrower width and longer toe box. I just wish they made more trendy/sexy pumps!


----------



## carebearz

Ferragamos for me!


----------



## immashoesaddict

miu miu and SOME CL's


----------



## Bagspy

both YSL tributes and tribtoos are comfortable for me.....


----------



## lvpiggy

omg I must say I had 2 pairs of tributes and I hated them so much I sold them both! not comfy for me at ALL! I think the shape of the straps/toebox was just not the right shape for my foot (>(oo)<)`

I definitely vote for my CLs! My balenciaga t-strap pumps are also VERY comfy, and I once covered 1.5 miles in 15 minutes in my Louis Vuitton Antigua wedges (^(oo)^)v


----------



## purse-nality

another for YSL Tribs! sandals & pumps


----------



## SweetJane1

^ wow! I like my YSL tributes but I don't think I could do 1.5 in 15 mins!


----------



## randr21

dries van notens


----------



## SR22

Another vote for YSL's!!!


----------



## floodette

Ferragamo for me.


----------



## komu

X-it are amazing. I have a pair of wedges that I can walk miles in. And YSL, of course.


----------



## lilpicotin

You know, I love my CLs, but I've been wearing Franco Sarto Luxe heels as every day shoes b/c I walk so much, and I don't even notice that I'm wearing them. It's nice having a cheapie pair that's comfy.

Never tried YSL tributes though. Now I want to go shopping.


----------



## candyny

Love the look of my cls but prada or miu miu for the long haul.


----------



## lvpiggy

SweetJane1 said:


> ^ wow! I like my YSL tributes but I don't think I could do 1.5 in 15 mins!


 
I was rushing to get to Neiman's before they closed - slipped past the security guard as he was letting people out and ran up the escalator (which had already been shut off) to get to the shoe department on the 2nd floor - there was a pair of lace CLs waiting for me to take them home! (^(oo)^)v

those LV wedges were a pain to break in, but they're incredibly comfortable now!


----------



## xichic

that's awsome piggy! haha

my friend just recently wore her tributes to a football game.  now i had to give her a high five for that because this girl doesnt sit down during the whole game! 


lvpiggy said:


> I was rushing to get to Neiman's before they closed - slipped past the security guard as he was letting people out and ran up the escalator (which had already been shut off) to get to the shoe department on the 2nd floor - there was a pair of lace CLs waiting for me to take them home! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> those LV wedges were a pain to break in, but they're incredibly comfortable now!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jessica Simpson is the most comfortable I have so far


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lvpiggy said:


> I was rushing to get to Neiman's before they closed - slipped past the security guard as he was letting people out and ran up the escalator (which had already been shut off) to get to the shoe department on the 2nd floor - there was a pair of lace CLs waiting for me to take them home! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> those LV wedges were a pain to break in, but they're incredibly comfortable now!


----------



## ShimmyChick

My single most comfortable pair of heels is by Calvin Klein.  On the whole, though, I'd say that Jimmy Choo heels are the most comfortable.


----------



## dior_romantique

I can't really wear heels. I look ungraceful and awkward when wearing them. Can anyone recommend a brand that makes comfortable heels that are under 3 inches? Someone recommended cole haan--the ones with nike air-- can anyone attest to these?


----------



## Dabyachunv

Stuart Weitzman Muse.  I have 2 pairs and it feels like I am in flats.


----------



## couturequeen

I agree about the Cole Haan with Nike Air. I also like Nine West.


----------



## lilpicotin

Cole Haan, all the way. I've always been the most comfortable in Cole Haan mid-heels. 

I do have a 3-inch pair by Franco Sarto that feels like I'm in flats. It's so sturdy and unbelievably comfortable - and it became my gateway drug to higher heels.


----------



## am2022

check out taryn rose shoes at dsw.com
they are made specifically for work and she is a podiatrist so really roomy toe box and cushioning!
good luck!


----------



## candiebear

I like the Cole Haan ones as well. See if you can try them on at the store and walk around for a bit, they're pretty cool feeling!


----------



## cashewnut

I like Fluevogs-- they're ultra comfy, and most of the more casual heels have grippy soles, with nice stable heels.


----------



## kr0pka

I confirm, Cole Haans with Nike Air are super comfy


----------



## girliceclimber

If I were you, I'd go to a department store and pick out a bunch of shoes and just try them on/walk around in them.  Buy a pair that you find comfortable to walk in, and get used to those.. you'll eventually graduate to higher heels.
As far as brands go, I like Corso Como, Seychelles, Frye, and Chie Mihara (comfy but pricey).  Right now high, high heels and platforms are trendy, but if you shop around for "vintage style" heels you'll get a lot of cute but manageable two inch heels that are a bit thicker/more stable.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I hate bring out an old thread but hate worse to start a nwe one. I can not afford high dollar heels the most I could spend is $200 so would be my best option? I know I cant get the best but at least the most comfy for the price. I am going on vaca soon and would love to have a new pair of heels.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

The most comfortable pair of shoes I own in that price range is a pair of Michael Kors heels. The lining is the softest, butteriest leather ever and the ball-of-foot cushioning isn't so bad (compared to, say, Marciano/GUESS).


----------



## Nhu Nhu

I really like *Stuart Weitzman*.  I bought a pair of cage sandals (I think they're called Clip) a few months ago and they are extremely comfortable.  Given that they are 5" with 1 1/4" platform, I can walk in them for about 6 - 8 hours.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

thanks guys I will def have to try those two out. Also have you ever heard of Charles David?


----------



## dessertpouch

Even though I'm not all that fond of the heel shape, I've found the shoes from Anyi Lu to be by far the most comfortable heels that I've ever worn. Of course everyone is different though. I'm also not sure about the price range, but I believe that they retail for more than $200.

Good luck!


----------



## michellejy

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I hate bring out an old thread but hate worse to start a nwe one. I can not afford high dollar heels the most I could spend is $200 so would be my best option? I know I cant get the best but at least the most comfy for the price. I am going on vaca soon and would love to have a new pair of heels.



I am wearing Georgina Goodman shoes right now that I got on sale from Amazon. They are incredibly comfortable, even though the heel is around 5". They start out expensive, but you can definitely find a deal on them. My Nell Platforms ended up being $181 after the extra 25% off.

I've also found that Calvin Klein has really high heels that are very comfortable. They are very reasonably priced as well.

I also like my Giuseppe Zanotti shoes. You can normally find those on clearance somewhere.

Gucci are pretty comfortable too. I bought mine from DSW for under $100.


----------



## missD

Brandy brand wise, I think Gucci heels are VERY comfy.


----------



## michellejy

Oh I forgot some of the most comfortable heels aver (although they look a bit more casual). I have Born heels that I have gone shopping in all day long, even on cobblestone surfaces, and they were as comfortable as wearing sneakers.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

well thanks ladys u are all amazing


----------



## nlichtman

wow gret thread I want comfy and going to try some ysl x


----------



## kikidabest

Gucci is the most comfortable shoe that I had so far


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Overall, DRIES VAN NOTEN, hands down! 

every brand however has a few shoes that are very comfy.

JC: most classic, work shoe-like pumps around 3 inches are great

Manolos: Campari, flats, Sedaraby

Louboutin: Ron Ron, declic, decolzep, decollete, VP

Best flats: Prada and Miu Miu


----------



## V0N1B2

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> I hate bring out an old thread but hate worse to start a nwe one. I can not afford high dollar heels the most I could spend is $200 so would be my best option? I know I cant get the best but at least the most comfy for the price. I am going on vaca soon and would love to have a new pair of heels.


Jen, I'm really surprised no one has mentioned Cole Haan as a great option for comfortable heels.  If you are looking to spend in the $200 range as you mentioned, I think they will be your best bet.  I'm not sure where you live but there seems to be a store in most outlet malls as well.  I have about six or so pairs and every single one of them is comfortable as can be.  I just purchased their version of the CL Miss Boxe ($625) and paid $105 on sale.
The majority of their shoes - heels included - have Nike Air technology in them.  How much more comfortable can you get?


----------



## Ilgin

Ysl, Miu Miu/Prada and Dior.


----------



## baglady2006

Gucci and Dior make the most comfortable heels I've ever worn, also Cole Haan makes very comfy heels.


----------



## Flip88

The most comfortable heels ever I have tried on would be Gucci


----------



## kristag0619

I wanted to bring this back, such a good thread!
Has anyone heard of Ron White?


----------



## bubbleloba

The most comfortable heels would be Miu Mius, YSLs, Louboutins.  I tend to buy platform heels for the extra cushioning and Miu Miu have some great options at slightly cheaper prices than the other designers.  

Cole Haan has some great options as well for work.  I found a pair of black patent leather stiletto pumps (~3") at Nordstrom Rack for $100 and they are my go-to shoes for work.


----------



## Aksiominka

The most comfortable high heels has to be Giuseppe Zanotti, they are pure perfection. I don't find Loubs comfy in comparison with GZ. At all.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

bubbleloba said:


> The most comfortable heels would be Miu Mius, YSLs, Louboutins.  I tend to buy platform heels for the extra cushioning and Miu Miu have some great options at slightly cheaper prices than the other designers.
> 
> Cole Haan has some great options as well for work.  I found a pair of black patent leather stiletto pumps (~3") at Nordstrom Rack for $100 and they are my go-to shoes for work.


Louboutins are crazy comfy. They have the thickest, cushiest insoles around. (at least that I know of)


----------



## keodi

cole Haan, Manolo, Vera wang lavander,and Prada.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jessica Simpson and BCBG


----------



## lv_forever

Definitely Gucci.  Every single pair of Gucci high heeled pumps are super comfortable.  They are like sneakers for me


----------



## vhdos

Christian Louboutin for me as long as it's a peep toe style.
I also have some Stuart Weitzman platform heels that are quite comfy.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> thanks guys I will def have to try those two out. Also have you ever heard of Charles David?


 
Every pair of Charles David shoes I have owned have been really uncomfortable, but that could just be my feet.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

Frugalfinds said:


> Every pair of Charles David shoes I have owned have been really uncomfortable, but that could just be my feet.


thanks  I didn't get them I got some nine west and wow they are comfy


----------



## GlamazingGrace

For my feet, YSL and Miu Miu. CL and Jimmy Choo would be right below them.


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Shortthiing_Jen said:


> thanks  I didn't get them I got some nine west and wow they are comfy


9W is definitely worth the price. Very comfortable, too.


----------



## tae

For me personally:

YSL tribute sandals; perfect fit! 

Gucci does 'high-comfy' very good as well.

After those; Jimmy Choo, although sometimes a bit too high without a platform (or the platform is too small in relation to the heel).

Still looking for CL's that fit me well, somehow I can't make them work for my feet. Ah well, I'll keep searching!!!


----------



## Daiyuflower

I think Louboutins are worth every penny   Pradas are good too, but need more breaking in than Louboutins in my experience.


----------



## swhandamari

Just get my pour la victoire Irina pumps, boy they are comfortable! Even better than my CL Bianca! it's like walking on clouds lol


----------



## cokezero

I've heard great things about Charlotte Olympia.


----------



## LVoepink

Christian Louboutin!!


----------



## shazzy99

For me, Givenchy. I have high arches and no matter the heel height all their shoes I try on are so, so comfortable.


----------



## Shoebaglady

For me...

Comfort: Prada, House of Harlow, Pour la Victoire and Kors/MK 
Medium Comfort: Ysl, Manolo, Weitzman, Louboutin
Shoes made for looking at and not walking in: Choo & my Manolo booties.


----------



## BoriquaNina

I find my Louboutins, specifically the Hyper Prive are the most comfortable! They're my go to everyday shoe!


----------



## caarlyntryl

I think Prada heels are super comfortable, as well as Miu Miu.


----------



## pquiles

Dolce and Gabbana, Gucci and Jimmy Choo (w/platform), Jessica Simpson and CL.


----------



## cakegirl

I think Miu Miu, Prada, YSL,  and Stuart Weitzman are all very comfortable. I've decided not to buy any more Louboutins, I don't find them comfortable at all.


----------



## Dode99

Christian Louboutin is the most comfy?! >___< You ladies are lucky 
to find them comfy and actually can walk in them! 
I have 5 pairs of Louboutins and I don't find them comfortable at all! 
YSL & Dolce and Gabbana are pretty comfy. I will try Givenchy and Prada


----------



## canadianstudies

Seychelles also makes comfortable heels.


----------



## lisenoktx

YSL, hands down.  Among the high end designers these are the comfiest and most durable.  I often buy other brands because the shoe looks great or because I feel like I need to have something by this designer (louboutin or bal), but I've noticed that most of these I don't wear.  If I want to look fab and don't feel like killing my feet (as I mostly end up feeling) I pick my Tributes, Tribtoos or Nicolas.  D&G are not bad either, but watch out platform sandals are slippery.


----------



## lisenoktx

Dode99 said:


> Christian Louboutin is the most comfy?! >___< You ladies are lucky
> to find them comfy and actually can walk in them!
> I have 5 pairs of Louboutins and I don't find them comfortable at all!
> YSL & Dolce and Gabbana are pretty comfy. I will try Givenchy and Prada



lol just read your post.  Second everything you've said, didn't mean to sound like a parrot.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

YSL. SO comfortable, sturdy, and durable. Super high quality shoes. Not to mention gorgeous! Love 'em!


----------



## alya

Manolos... I can run marathon in them!


----------



## back 2 home

Stuart Weitzman and fendi are comfortable .. i have CL but they are not comfortable at all


----------



## cakegirl

I just bought my first pair of Fendi shoes and they are extremely comfortable-and they are over 5 inches!


----------



## meltdown_ice

I have a pair of Prada (5") and a pair of Miu Miu (4") and i find them super comfortable, like i can walk in them all day kind of comfort, I'm very impress! I have about 25 pairs of CLs and the only ones that are more comfortable are my Pik Pik Pik, Exclu, the rest are pain pain pain!


----------



## sylphfae

I adore my CLs, but they're definitely not the most comfy of shoes for me. Certain styles (Exclu) are extremely comfortable for the heel height though.

YSL & Miu Miu are the most comfy heels to me! Plus the sizing is pretty consistent. I adore the YSL Tribute sandals -always reach for them when I want a shot of glamour, a lot of height (145-150mm!) and comfort. On the low-end, I can walk for miles in Guess & Enzo Angiolini heels.


----------



## QTbebe

for me, Dior, Fendi & stuart weitzman makes the most comfortable heels I can walk all day in theres... 

half a day of walking.. CL, YSL, Prada...

not comfortable but looks good, Gucci, Jimmy Choo, Manolo...


----------



## Beriloffun

I have an amazing pair of 5" prada heels and they are by my comfiest pair!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

WHile I still believe DVN's shoes are *the* most comfortable in general, I have a new contender - Charlotte Olympia's shoes are definitely the best relative to the heel height (ie 150s that feel like 100!!!)  



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Overall, DRIES VAN NOTEN, hands down!
> 
> every brand however has a few shoes that are very comfy.
> 
> JC: most classic, work shoe-like pumps around 3 inches are great
> 
> Manolos: Campari, flats, Sedaraby
> 
> Louboutin: Ron Ron, declic, decolzep, decollete, VP
> 
> Best flats: Prada and Miu Miu


----------



## EverySwan

Most comfortable heels for me: 

YSL
Gucci
Christian Louboutin

Least:
Prada
Miu Miu

It's amazing how much diversity of opinion there is on this thread over which brands make the most comfortable heels.  I guess feet really vary a lot!


----------



## Necromancer

The most comfy high heels I own are Stuart Weitzman and Salvatore Ferragamo. Needless to say, I wear them the most.


----------



## GSDlover

My least comfy (unfortunately): Louboutins
Medium comfy: Guccis
My most comfy: Jimmy Choos


----------



## manolomel9

Granted it depends on the style of shoes, but in general:

Most comfy:


*Dior* 
_(platform doesn't make it feel like 5 inches and I can wear all day, like walking on air)_


*Manolo Blahnik *
(_most styles fit my narrow heels and are comfy, not too high and easy to break in)_




Least comfy:


*Christian Louboutin*
_(sexiest shoes ever but I have the worst time finding my correct size and really have to work to break them in, but they do look great on_)


*Jimmy Choo*
_(some of mine are too high and not enough padding to walk any distance in_)


----------



## GrRoxy

Prada- very comfy! Louboutin-killers... not comfy AT ALL, even after wearing flats I have blister, even 10cm heels hurts, so bad because these are the sexiest ones!


----------



## Kayapo97

Most comfortable are:

Manolo - all heel heights
Pucci boots and pumps
Brian Atwood

Least comfortable
CLs


----------



## dbeth

Overall, Feragamo is the most comfortable for me.


----------



## klng

Sergio Rossi
and some Louboutin styles


----------



## tatsu_k

i would have to say manolos, i walked in them all day like i was barefoot


----------



## arekayhandbags

comfortable shoes (Heels) in the non designer catagories: naturalizer, born and toms
designer: Stuart weitzman, dior and gucci

Although i love my CLs, fendi, chanel, GZ, casadei etc and other brands but the ones i wear most are the above mentioned. with certain styles, if i put in those gel inserts, they get comfy.


----------



## MarshB

there are lot of brands that makes comfy high heels.. its just a matter of finding the right pair for your feet..


----------



## blu_77

My most comfortable heels are from Stuart Weitzman and Jimmy Choo


----------



## sois-toi-meme

My vote goes to Jimmy Choo. I have a couple of pairs and they never kill my feet like all the others.


----------



## Keight@8

I find Gucci to be the most comfortable, but Jimmy Choos are also great if they have a stacked toe.


----------



## deluxique

Prada will my choice.


----------



## lizziecat

Jimmy Choo and Chanel get my vote.  I tend to wear those designers at work and CLs in the evening.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

YSL all the way!


----------



## loves

ysl for me too


----------



## Clooky001

Charlotte Olympia & camilla skovgaard can wear them all day


----------



## mrs.hu

For designer heels, I think YSLs are among the most comfortable. I wore the tribute Mary jane pumps for the 1st time all day from 5am til 9:30pm and did pretty well. Though towards the end of the night, they got a little uncomfortable but not too bad overall.


----------



## Dark Ennui

I would say it really depends on your foot.  I see many people have exactly the opposite choices for most comfortable shoes and most uncomfortable.   

For me, I have small feet with short toes and a high arch.  The most comfortable for my feet are Manolos, Jimmy Choos, Rene Caovillas, Diors, and Pradas.  Also a side note, my toes never show perfectly well in any peep toe styles but in the newest Dior styple of peep platforms they look great!

For the least comfortable, I adore my Louboutins but all the styles I love are way too high for my short toes or something because I cannot walk in them.  But he does put some lovely padding in his shoes.  Unfortunately it doesn't help at all for me.


----------



## lala10

I have some ferragamos that I really like.

Question for all ladies in general (and it's mostly because I'm not a big heel person at all) - any way to make heels less painful? or is it one of those things where if you keep wearing them, etc. you will become immune? LOL.


----------



## mrs.hu

lala10 said:
			
		

> I have some ferragamos that I really like.
> 
> Question for all ladies in general (and it's mostly because I'm not a big heel person at all) - any way to make heels less painful? or is it one of those things where if you keep wearing them, etc. you will become immune? LOL.



I think I've always been "comfy" in heels - been wearing them for years. Maybe I've gotten used to it and am immune. Lol. Maybe it was all the practice? Maybe everyone's feet are different? Not sure what the answer is. After several hours of continuous walking, they still do get uncomfy, but so do my flats. 

Some people use insoles to help pad the inside. I haven't tried that myself but I'm sure they help. I tend to walk slower in really high heels too, and that helps keep my feet from aching.


----------



## sensible matron

I have high arches (so I can't wear flats) and weak knees (so most heels hurt) so I've experimented a lot.  In descending order of aesthetic appeal:

Chie Mihara has some pretty 2" inch heels and all her heels are rubber-infused.  
Aquatalia is really comfortable and good leather.   
Gentle Souls (Kenneth Cole).
Some Jeffrey Campbell though fewer and fewer each year (why do so many JC shoes have no tread whatsoever?  Not sensible!)
Some Seychelles, Biviel, Esska.
Born is always comfortable but the closed toe shoes are so cheap-looking.  I do wear their sandals a lot in the summer.  I wish they used better leather.  JC and Born should collaborate.
Naya is a newer brand similar to Born, comfortable, more feminine, not great quality.


----------



## MrsBradley

linpaddy said:


> My vote's for Prada. Superb quality control.
> The materials are top notch.
> 
> I especially love the fact that Prada heels have a cushy insole which really helps to reduce pain caused by pressure on the toes.
> 
> Most of Prada's shoes also have great traction. The leather soles have this rubber insert which is just genius! Not only do your soles last longer, they also prevent you from slipping!
> 
> As much as I love CLs, I find the quality inconsistent for the $$$.


 
100% agree


----------



## MrsBradley

Depends. I have a problem when it comes to buying shoes (my husband will gladly testify to that). So years of accumulating shoes of every brand imaginable has narrowed my list. 
My first choice would be Ferragamo, followed closely by Bruno Magli and Donald J Pliner (the ones made in Italy, steer clear from the ones made in China, they fit like totally different brand). You may also like Caligarius (the brand belongs to one of the Ferragamo brothers and I have developed an obsession with it).
But you have to consider the shape of your feet first. Then identify your needs. A killer stiletto or just a heel? 
My impression is that the French brands (Celine, Chloe, YSL) tend to be narrower than the Italian made ones. Prada is excellent, I love the designs but it is simply not a good fit for me. The worst shoes ever I believe are made by Michael Kors under the Michael label. I think it is the cheapest of all and this label alone was the reason to totally give up on the brand. Marc by Marc Jacobs on the other side is a line with terrific shoes, although the sizing is sometimes odd. 
I like the feel of Pour La Victoire and Faryl Robin. Budget friendlier and a good fit to me are Matisse and Diesel (I snagged a pair on amazon for $35). I think you have to discover your perfect brand. And do not assume that each shoe by that brand will fit perfectly. I keep a pair of Ferragmo flats to remind me what a horrific pain they can inflict.


----------



## bb10lue

Gucci and Bally are my go-to brands for high heels, they fit me perfectly!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Prada has worked the best for me.
I have quite a bit of trouble with shoes hurting and my Prada's serve me well and the few high heels I can wear.


----------



## elleestbelle

louboutin and prada for me!


----------



## armanigirl

Sam edelman hands down! Steve maddens are super uncomfy for me but they always have cute stuff


----------



## grtlegs

For me Manolo's hands down are the most comfortable heels.....If I am going to be standing or walking of any length of time and I need 100mm heels, I always go with Manolos...can wear them all day and night......and of the Manolo's the ones made of Nappa leather, most comfortable(Manolo Blixa pump).....followed by other labels made of Nappa(Many of the Valentino's, some Prada's, Gianvito Rossi's, Ferragammo's come to mind).....


----------



## Miss Dobs

michellejy said:


> I am wearing Georgina Goodman shoes right now that I got on sale from Amazon. They are incredibly comfortable, even though the heel is around 5". They start out expensive, but you can definitely find a deal on them. My Nell Platforms ended up being $181 after the extra 25% off.
> 
> I've also found that Calvin Klein has really high heels that are very comfortable. They are very reasonably priced as well.
> 
> I also like my Giuseppe Zanotti shoes. You can normally find those on clearance somewhere.
> 
> Gucci are pretty comfortable too. I bought mine from DSW for under $100.


Hi there! Can you tell me if Georgina Goodman shoes run true to size? Thanks


----------



## Wilmaerika

YSL, Prada and Miu Miu..


----------



## joysyoggi

I dont necessarily think miu miu is comfortable lol I love my gucci flats and Cole Hann


----------



## xoespresso

Manolo and Ferragamo! 
But i think it really depends on your foot shape... Mine are a bit wide in front but narrow at the heel, with medium-high arches. And Manolo d'orsays in suede or leather are fantastic for this


----------



## Macprincessx

Well..I want to purchase heels and I'm a beginner and I would like to know your opinions on the most worth comfortable splurge on heels? Prada? Fendi? Cls? Help!? :-/


----------



## All Smiles

Are you new to walking in heels?

I would stay away from CL's unless your looking at a low height heel and probably shop based on style rather than designer (that is wedges, thicker heels and platforms are easier to walk in)

Gl im sure alot of other people will have some insight and experience with various designers to recommend which is more comfortable


----------



## Scottish Girl

Jimmy Choo, Gianvito Rossi and Rupert Sanderson are all great choices for comfort and style.  Louboutins although lovely are my most uncomfortable shoes,  I choose my destination carefully if im wearing any of my loubies!


----------



## LadySapphire

This question is so subjective, the best thing I can suggest is going into Harvey Nichols and trying on various brands and see which YOU find are most comfortable.

For me personally, my Lanvins are the most comfortable and then my Cesare Paciotti's. There are certain brands that are most comfortable for many people but even then its still down to foot size and shape, trying difference brands and pitch heights really is the only way to know what works best for you.


----------



## gymangel812

ysl for me


----------



## mranda

I VERY rarely wear heels (although back in college, that was all I wore). I find Jimmy Choos to be extremely comfortable. Particularly the 'clue' and 'nova' styles. I can easily wear these for many hours!


----------



## lulilu

ysl, prada, gucci, RVs.  some shoes have a great construction/heel balance so that you are really walking on your heels as opposed to your toes, which is silly IMO.


----------



## Kayapo97

Macprincessx said:


> Well..I want to purchase heels and I'm a beginner and I would like to know your opinions on the most worth comfortable splurge on heels? Prada? Fendi? Cls? Help!? :-/



Gosh that is a very wide question as depends on the style, heel height etc.

 Like LadySapphire I suggest you go into department store like Selfridges and try a few on to see which ones best suit you and your feet. 

If you are just beginning with heels suggest you avoid expensive designers until you know what is comfortable for you (otherwise it could be an expensive waste of your money), but would go for a good quality shoe from say LK Bennett. 

Don't be tempted by CL or really high heels etc just because that is what celebrities etc are seen wearing, or by what some of us TPFers wear; most of us have taken years to find what works for us and the type of heels we can and cannot wear! Some of us are lucky and our feet work with 4-5" heels but for others they are just impossible.


----------



## Greentea

Prada


----------



## jen_sparro

Alaia, YSL and Chloe are my personal favourites. I find them very well balanced and they have just the right amount of padding. 

Most importantly, it comes down to fit. If you have a pair of shoes that fit you perfectly, you're going to be infinitely more comfortable than with a pair that are too small or big. And you'll be able to walk more easily in them


----------



## 880

Depends on your type of foot (wide ball of foot, narrow heel vs straight narrow); the shape of your arch (flat, regular, high arch); other foot issues. Do you mind toe décolleté or toe cleavage (if you don't mind it, there are more options). Also, you can have more height if you can walk in platforms. 

1. Get measured whenever you are about to buy pricy shoes and try to buy them late in the day when your feet swell (they can swell up to 1/2 size). Also, as the heel height goes up, you sometimes go a half size smaller as the footprint gets shorter. Also, stand and walk around - not just on the plush carpet of the shoe salon but on hard floor. 
2. Don't be wedded to your size number as different lines within the same brand and different designers can fit differently, for example, I take a 36.5 YSL high heeled pump and a 37 YSL high heeled sandal, both Tribute. 
3. Fit the arch of your foot first and make sure your toes can wiggle (if you are a high heel novice, I don't recommend shallow toe box of some louboutin models as they will require your toes to work harder to keep from "walking out of the shoe." 
4. Your toes should also be able to lie straight in the toe box of the pump (to avoid future bunions etc). If the toe box is pointy, your big toe should be somewhere in the middle of the toe box length wise. My pointy toed shoes tend to be manolos or Sergio Rossi and I go up a size to 37.5 ( US size 7) 
5. Currently the most versatile toe shape is almond (in between round and pointy) 
6. A platform sandal is easy for beginners: comfy models for my medium arch, average to slightly wide foot are: Valentino peep toe espadrille sling back 450 retail, easily found on sale for 275 ish usd; stuart Weitzman cork swoon peep toe sling back (350 usd); cole haan sling back (surprisingly comfy easy pitch for a 4plus inch heel); and my budget brand Aldo Christie cork thick strap high heel sandal for about 55 usd. 
7. A note about heel slippage. Some people (including me with certain louboutins) go down sizes (chose smaller sizes) to have a tighter heel fit (this avoids walking out of the shoe). This means you have to stretch out the toe box which can be a drag. I don't like to use heel halters or grips, so I sometimes use tongue pads - they slip under the top of the toe of the shoe to push your heel back. It's a personal preference that any sales person can help you with. My personal insert of choice is a dr school brand arch support in silicone. It can be placed in different shoes to support your arch and keep your toes from sliding into the toe box. 
8. I also use a product called band aid blister block - rub everywhere you tend to chafe and it will prevent blisters.
9.  Fashion Brands. Recently, my most comfy heel is the "low" YSL tribute sandal (by comfy i mean i can easily walk 1/4 -1/2 mile in urban streets). It still elevates me 3plus inches, the platform is stable and the generous ball of foot area allows my toes to spread and wiggle. (I fit into a 37B in most premium brands, although with some brands I need to stretch or break them in a bit for width). The ankle strap is low placed to be flattering to my not super skinny ankle and it keeps my foot in place. YSL is pricy - about 900 usd retail. For classic pumps - i like Manolo, lououtin, choo, sergio rossi. My latest  find is the relatively less expensive stuart Weitzman. I like his platswoon high heeled closed toe pump and can walk about the city in that one too. Retail 340 usd but you can get it for less once you nail down your size.  Aldo's high platform pump in metallic blue for 80 usd. I size up in Aldo pumps and take a 38. I think it is more comfy than the comparable very high platform YSL tribute which I also have. Fr what it is worth, I am not a fan of cole Haans Chelsea pump - it isn't comfy for my foot and looks clunky. 

10. Practice walks in them before your event. Also it helps to scuff up the soles immediately if they are leather, so you don't slip. 
11. Don't wear the same heel height very day as it shortens your calf muscles and throws off your posture. I am a new convert to Birkenstocks and have just bought a bunch of different pairs. 

P.s. prada is comfy. Don't go too high in the platform at the ball of the foot. Make sure you are comfortable in that you have to sense the ground somehow and that can be harder to do in a platform. 

HTH.


----------



## Jesssh

880 said:


> Depends on your type of foot (wide ball of foot, narrow heel vs straight narrow); the shape of your arch (flat, regular, high arch); other foot issues. Do you mind toe décolleté or toe cleavage (if you don't mind it, there are more options). Also, you can have more height if you can walk in platforms.
> 
> 1. Get measured whenever you are about to buy pricy shoes and try to buy them late in the day when your feet swell (they can swell up to 1/2 size). Also, as the heel height goes up, you sometimes go a half size smaller as the footprint gets shorter. Also, stand and walk around - not just on the plush carpet of the shoe salon but on hard floor.
> 2. Don't be wedded to your size number as different lines within the same brand and different designers can fit differently, for example, I take a 36.5 YSL high heeled pump and a 37 YSL high heeled sandal, both Tribute.
> 3. Fit the arch of your foot first and make sure your toes can wiggle (if you are a high heel novice, I don't recommend shallow toe box of some louboutin models as they will require your toes to work harder to keep from "walking out of the shoe."
> 4. Your toes should also be able to lie straight in the toe box of the pump (to avoid future bunions etc). If the toe box is pointy, your big toe should be somewhere in the middle of the toe box length wise. My pointy toed shoes tend to be manolos or Sergio Rossi and I go up a size to 37.5 ( US size 7)
> 5. Currently the most versatile toe shape is almond (in between round and pointy)
> 6. A platform sandal is easy for beginners: comfy models for my medium arch, average to slightly wide foot are: Valentino peep toe espadrille sling back 450 retail, easily found on sale for 275 ish usd; stuart Weitzman cork swoon peep toe sling back (350 usd); cole haan sling back (surprisingly comfy easy pitch for a 4plus inch heel); and my budget brand Aldo Christie cork thick strap high heel sandal for about 55 usd.
> 7. A note about heel slippage. Some people (including me with certain louboutins) go down sizes (chose smaller sizes) to have a tighter heel fit (this avoids walking out of the shoe). This means you have to stretch out the toe box which can be a drag. I don't like to use heel halters or grips, so I sometimes use tongue pads - they slip under the top of the toe of the shoe to push your heel back. It's a personal preference that any sales person can help you with. My personal insert of choice is a dr school brand arch support in silicone. It can be placed in different shoes to support your arch and keep your toes from sliding into the toe box.
> 8. I also use a product called band aid blister block - rub everywhere you tend to chafe and it will prevent blisters.
> 9.  Fashion Brands. Recently, my most comfy heel is the "low" YSL tribute sandal (by comfy i mean i can easily walk 1/4 -1/2 mile in urban streets). It still elevates me 3plus inches, the platform is stable and the generous ball of foot area allows my toes to spread and wiggle. (I fit into a 37B in most premium brands, although with some brands I need to stretch or break them in a bit for width). The ankle strap is low placed to be flattering to my not super skinny ankle and it keeps my foot in place. YSL is pricy - about 900 usd retail. For classic pumps - i like Manolo, lououtin, choo, sergio rossi. My latest  find is the relatively less expensive stuart Weitzman. I like his platswoon high heeled closed toe pump and can walk about the city in that one too. Retail 340 usd but you can get it for less once you nail down your size.  Aldo's high platform pump in metallic blue for 80 usd. I size up in Aldo pumps and take a 38. I think it is more comfy than the comparable very high platform YSL tribute which I also have. Fr what it is worth, I am not a fan of cole Haans Chelsea pump - it isn't comfy for my foot and looks clunky.
> 
> 10. Practice walks in them before your event. Also it helps to scuff up the soles immediately if they are leather, so you don't slip.
> 11. Don't wear the same heel height very day as it shortens your calf muscles and throws off your posture. I am a new convert to Birkenstocks and have just bought a bunch of different pairs.
> 
> P.s. prada is comfy. Don't go too high in the platform at the ball of the foot. Make sure you are comfortable in that you have to sense the ground somehow and that can be harder to do in a platform.
> 
> HTH.



Wow. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## juneping

880 said:


> 4. Your toes should also be able to lie straight in the toe box of the pump (to avoid future bunions etc). If the toe box is pointy, your big toe should be somewhere in the middle of the toe box length wise. My pointy toed shoes tend to be manolos or Sergio Rossi and I go up a size to 37.5 ( US size 7)
> 
> HTH.



very good advice but i don't believe this applies to all feet.
i am a US 7 and have narrow feet. when i wear pointy toed shoes, my big toes touch the front all the way. i cannot wear any bigger size bc my feet can not fill up the shoes. each pair of feet is unique, some ppl have longer second toe and some don't. 
wide feet always need to stretch toe boxes
and narrow feet always have heel slippage problem (cannot go down 1/2 size becos of the length)


----------



## NikkNak728

I am also not a huge heel girl, my feet are always sore after. I find my jimmy choo Novas to be comfortable but for an alternative to the price my favorite most comfortable are cole haan (Nike air) Chelsea high pumps and LK Bennett's are great too


----------



## Macprincessx

880 said:


> Depends on your type of foot (wide ball of foot, narrow heel vs straight narrow); the shape of your arch (flat, regular, high arch); other foot issues. Do you mind toe décolleté or toe cleavage (if you don't mind it, there are more options). Also, you can have more height if you can walk in platforms.
> 
> 1. Get measured whenever you are about to buy pricy shoes and try to buy them late in the day when your feet swell (they can swell up to 1/2 size). Also, as the heel height goes up, you sometimes go a half size smaller as the footprint gets shorter. Also, stand and walk around - not just on the plush carpet of the shoe salon but on hard floor.
> 2. Don't be wedded to your size number as different lines within the same brand and different designers can fit differently, for example, I take a 36.5 YSL high heeled pump and a 37 YSL high heeled sandal, both Tribute.
> 3. Fit the arch of your foot first and make sure your toes can wiggle (if you are a high heel novice, I don't recommend shallow toe box of some louboutin models as they will require your toes to work harder to keep from "walking out of the shoe."
> 4. Your toes should also be able to lie straight in the toe box of the pump (to avoid future bunions etc). If the toe box is pointy, your big toe should be somewhere in the middle of the toe box length wise. My pointy toed shoes tend to be manolos or Sergio Rossi and I go up a size to 37.5 ( US size 7)
> 5. Currently the most versatile toe shape is almond (in between round and pointy)
> 6. A platform sandal is easy for beginners: comfy models for my medium arch, average to slightly wide foot are: Valentino peep toe espadrille sling back 450 retail, easily found on sale for 275 ish usd; stuart Weitzman cork swoon peep toe sling back (350 usd); cole haan sling back (surprisingly comfy easy pitch for a 4plus inch heel); and my budget brand Aldo Christie cork thick strap high heel sandal for about 55 usd.
> 7. A note about heel slippage. Some people (including me with certain louboutins) go down sizes (chose smaller sizes) to have a tighter heel fit (this avoids walking out of the shoe). This means you have to stretch out the toe box which can be a drag. I don't like to use heel halters or grips, so I sometimes use tongue pads - they slip under the top of the toe of the shoe to push your heel back. It's a personal preference that any sales person can help you with. My personal insert of choice is a dr school brand arch support in silicone. It can be placed in different shoes to support your arch and keep your toes from sliding into the toe box.
> 8. I also use a product called band aid blister block - rub everywhere you tend to chafe and it will prevent blisters.
> 9.  Fashion Brands. Recently, my most comfy heel is the "low" YSL tribute sandal (by comfy i mean i can easily walk 1/4 -1/2 mile in urban streets). It still elevates me 3plus inches, the platform is stable and the generous ball of foot area allows my toes to spread and wiggle. (I fit into a 37B in most premium brands, although with some brands I need to stretch or break them in a bit for width). The ankle strap is low placed to be flattering to my not super skinny ankle and it keeps my foot in place. YSL is pricy - about 900 usd retail. For classic pumps - i like Manolo, lououtin, choo, sergio rossi. My latest  find is the relatively less expensive stuart Weitzman. I like his platswoon high heeled closed toe pump and can walk about the city in that one too. Retail 340 usd but you can get it for less once you nail down your size.  Aldo's high platform pump in metallic blue for 80 usd. I size up in Aldo pumps and take a 38. I think it is more comfy than the comparable very high platform YSL tribute which I also have. Fr what it is worth, I am not a fan of cole Haans Chelsea pump - it isn't comfy for my foot and looks clunky.
> 
> 10. Practice walks in them before your event. Also it helps to scuff up the soles immediately if they are leather, so you don't slip.
> 11. Don't wear the same heel height very day as it shortens your calf muscles and throws off your posture. I am a new convert to Birkenstocks and have just bought a bunch of different pairs.
> 
> P.s. prada is comfy. Don't go too high in the platform at the ball of the foot. Make sure you are comfortable in that you have to sense the ground somehow and that can be harder to do in a platform.
> 
> HTH.



So much advice, thank you!!!


----------



## Swtshan7

Theres a brand Nordstrom sells called Corso Como , not a big selection of great styles but it will feellike you have on sneakers


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Jesssh said:


> Wow. Thanks for posting this.



Thanks 880!!! That was very helpful!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My comfy heels will be Prada,  Jimmy Choo, and Ferragamo. I do own some Louboutins, however they are not the comfortable heels out there for me.


----------



## 880

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My comfy heels will be Prada,  Jimmy Choo, and Ferragamo. I do own some Louboutins, however they are not the comfortable heels out there for me.



ITA! But the louboutins look so great in the closet 

Juneping, I wish I had narrow elegant feet! Then I could wear more shoes! 

jesssh, good luck with your shoe hunt! Hope to hear what you end up with! 

Am off to google brands mentioned in this thread that are new to me  (more fun than work!)


----------



## missarewa

Macprincessx said:


> Well..I want to purchase heels and I'm a beginner and I would like to know your opinions on the most worth comfortable splurge on heels? Prada? Fendi? Cls? Help!? :-/



I love Fendi heels! I cannot say enough good things about Fendi. They are very comfortable from the 1st wear


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

880 said:


> ITA! But the louboutins look so great in the closet
> 
> Juneping, I wish I had narrow elegant feet! Then I could wear more shoes!
> 
> jesssh, good luck with your shoe hunt! Hope to hear what you end up with!
> 
> Am off to google brands mentioned in this thread that are new to me  (more fun than work!)



Thanks! I hope I score at least one.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

I'm not sure if they've been mentioned already, but Camilla Skovgaard heels are some of the most comfortable I've worn. Her staple styles with the rubber platform (usually with a serrated look) seem to support your feet really well - I have three pairs, all insanely high, but I don't think I've ever found them painful!
I'm not sure if she is still doing styles like this as frequently as in past years but if you don't want to sacrifice height then I strongly recommend!


----------



## 880

s.s. alexandra said:


> I'm not sure if they've been mentioned already, but Camilla Skovgaard heels are some of the most comfortable I've worn. Her staple styles with the rubber platform (usually with a serrated look) seem to support your feet really well - I have three pairs, all insanely high, but I don't think I've ever found them painful!
> I'm not sure if she is still doing styles like this as frequently as in past years but if you don't want to sacrifice height then I strongly recommend!



Googled your recommendation! Skovgaard has some gorgeous heels that remind me of architecture! think I would have to order via Internet -- do her wedge heels run sizewise like Manolo, choo, or other designer -- just need a point of reference. I am basically a 37B (US 6.5B) but my foot is on the wide side of B, and in some designers, I take a 37.5. 

Also, do you wear your skovgaards with jeans? Short skirts and tights? I can imagine some of the shoes looking great with a simple sheath dress but am not quite at the ideal weight for the sheath dress section of my closet :shame: too much ice cream this season!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

880 said:


> Googled your recommendation! Skovgaard has some gorgeous heels that remind me of architecture! think I would have to order via Internet -- do her wedge heels run sizewise like Manolo, choo, or other designer -- just need a point of reference. I am basically a 37B (US 6.5B) but my foot is on the wide side of B, and in some designers, I take a 37.5.
> 
> Also, do you wear your skovgaards with jeans? Short skirts and tights? I can imagine some of the shoes looking great with a simple sheath dress but am not quite at the ideal weight for the sheath dress section of my closet :shame: too much ice cream this season!



They've run true to size for me but my feet are quite narrow - maybe comparable to Louboutins? I think it varies from style to style unfortunately - I have a strappy pair that are a struggle to get my feet into...could probably have gone up a half size there.

I think they look awesome with pants - leather especially but jeans too. I wear them with dresses as well, they're good if you're going for that 'contrasting feminine and toughness' sort of look. If that makes sense!


----------



## Kayapo97

Macprincessx

To follow on from my previous advice more specifically I would say in regard to high heels (4.5"/105+)

*Most comfortable
*
Manolo Blahnik heels are without doubt the most comfortable designer shoes
Emilio pucci would come next
Casadei blade boots
Gucci

*Least comfortable
*
CL
Casadei blade pumps - more comfortable than CL and just so sexy I love wearing them!


----------



## missliberia

I would say anything with a platform because single soled heels are he'll on the ball of your foot. Even my Manolo BB 105's hurt after a while.


----------



## Mia Bella

Stuart Weitzman. I've worn nearly all designer high heels and SW takes the cake for me.

Most evil? CL. No thanks.


----------



## Kreverest

I've come to accept over the years (after many pairs of shoes and blisters) that comfortable heels is an oxymoron. 

I'm short and I love the way a 3-4 inch heel looks on me especially with dresses. So far I've found boots and booties that are comfortable but not heels. They always dig in somewhere regardless of how long I try to break them in. I can usually walk no more than three blocks before realizing I'm in pain. Of course trying them on in stores you're never walking three blocks in them and thjnk they are comfortable. 

What are the most comfortable heels in your opinion?


----------



## devik

Kreverest said:


> I've come to accept over the years (after many pairs of shoes and blisters) that comfortable heels is an oxymoron.
> 
> I'm short and I love the way a 3-4 inch heel looks on me especially with dresses. So far I've found boots and booties that are comfortable but not heels. They always dig in somewhere regardless of how long I try to break them in. I can usually walk no more than three blocks before realizing I'm in pain. Of course trying them on in stores you're never walking three blocks in them and thjnk they are comfortable.
> 
> What are the most comfortable heels in your opinion?



I think it's very individual and as you can see from this older thread where your post got moved to, lots of variety of opinion! Personally, for me, Charlotte Olympia is **the best** for very high heels that are also comfortable. If you're going for a serious platform, you can't go wrong with her Dolly styles. The island platform style she has (Marilyns I think) are tougher since they're more of a stilleto but they're still quite comfortable - I just wobble more in them. 

My personal theory is that CL gets off on tormenting us ladies and I am not a fan! That's just me though. I know some women say they're great.

For less high end, I have been very surprised at how comfortable my high Jessica Simpson heels are, and also I have some Ralph Lauren Collection that are great. 

Manolo frequently comes up in these discussions, as does Jimmy Choo and Prada. Lots of people love all of those. Here's another thread that had recent activity too:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...re-comfortable-preferably-elegant-835438.html

As you can imagine, this topic comes up a lot around here!


----------



## rose60610

Manolo, Prada and Choo are brands are comfortable to me. I've read that Cole Hahn heels with Air Jordan cushioning are worn by pages in congress for their comfort. Good luck.


----------



## Foodporncess

I have a couple of pair of the Cole Haan wedges with Nike Air tech and they're amazing. Since Nike sold off Cole Haan last year though, I hear the tech is no longer Nike. I'm curious to try a pair of the new pumps.


----------



## guccigirl82

Gucci is my favorite designer in general, and they have the most comfortable shoes, love them. Prada and manolo are so comfortable too, as well as dolce gabbana and fendi


----------



## papertiger

guccigirl82 said:


> Gucci is my favorite designer in general, and they have the most comfortable shoes, love them. Prada and manolo are so comfortable too, as well as dolce gabbana and fendi



I agree with you *guccigirl*. I have Gucci Wimbledons and Bettys (my other Guccis are less high) and they're very comfortable. 

Other makes that are comfortable (high instep) are Sergio Rossi, Prada, Ferragamo and Manolos (I only have one pair of MBs though).


----------



## guccigirl82

papertiger said:


> I agree with you *guccigirl*. I have Gucci Wimbledons and Bettys (my other Guccis are less high) and they're very comfortable.
> 
> Other makes that are comfortable (high instep) are Sergio Rossi, Prada, Ferragamo and Manolos (I only have one pair of MBs though).


 






yes I have Gucci heels, wedges, boots, slides, they all are so comfortable. I only have 3 pairs of manolos but they are slingbacks and so comfortable. prada also very comfortable, I can wear them all day


----------



## Aneelroj

Z


----------



## chessmont

I have found Jimmy Choo pumps to be comfortable


----------



## carlinha

Valentino rockstuds


----------



## emmijohanna

Jimmy Choos are soooo comfortable and pretty!


----------



## Ngocanhtr

Which one is the most comfortable for the middle price?


----------



## grtlegs

For me, Stuart Weitzman is a good mid priced heel that I can wear all day.... Look the the Nouveau pump


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Marniem

Currently a have to pair of Gucci pumps that are to die for. And I have two pair of Italian Heels I ordered on line with 120mm heels which I love


----------



## casseyelsie

grtlegs said:


> For me, Stuart Weitzman is a good mid priced heel that I can wear all day.... Look the the Nouveau pump




I only have 2 Stuart Weitzman. One is comfy and another I only wore once because it's not comfy at all!  I may try need to Jimmy Choo and Valentino.


----------



## mfa777

Stuart Weitzman heels and YSL tribute sandals


----------



## mirannda

I love wearing high heels. In fact all the time! I'm very content with my Angelina Voloshina stilettos and a pair of Marc Jacobs slingbacks, for that matter. I wear them often and they're both comfortable and of a good quality.


----------



## karmatic

Jimmy Choo + Aquazurra have my vote.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Meandmybags said:


> I love high heels.No doubt for that. I think they make women look sexy and elegant but i always have problems with my shoes. They hurt me all the time especially the high ones. So which brand or style do you think is the most comfortable?


I've found Casadei, Weitzman and Choo all quite comfortable. It really depends on the fit of the shoe. I find Loubs slightly wider and have problems stepping out of them, for me they are not as comfortable.


----------



## Dego

Luv2Scoop said:


> I've found Casadei, Weitzman and Choo all quite comfortable. It really depends on the fit of the shoe. I find Loubs slightly wider and have problems stepping out of them, for me they are not as comfortable.


Seriously? Louboutins are notoriously narrow.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Dego said:


> Seriously? Louboutins are notoriously narrow.


Not for me. I've got a pair in camel with a hidden platform and the June 100. I've got pads in the June 100 to make them manageable, I don't think it is due to the partial d'orsay style.


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Jeffrey Campbell, Jessica Simpson and Steve Madden are my faves for comfy heels...I tend to wear super high wedges


----------

